#lubuntu-devel 2015-11-04
<djX3N> hello everyone from lubuntu wily on the raspberry pi 2 :)
<ianorlin> wow it had been more than 2 weeks since my last bug report my family life sure has been a mess
<djX3N> shh i'm making a screenshot ianorlin :)
<djX3N> jk, though, seriously. i kind of know the feeling, though it's a bit different on the fatherhood side of things.
<djX3N> back again on the pi.
<djX3N> watching a video about how lubuntu 15.10 is broken, ironically. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nraL-6GErbk
<djX3N> he's complaining pulseaudio needs to be installed. and here i am happily running hdmi audio with no problems.
<djX3N> the crazy thing is that the usb wifi dongle worked right out of the box, too. bizarre.
<ianorlin> I don't want hdmi and turn it off in uefi and view that as a motherboard feature
<djX3N> i thought you had an hdmi display?
<ianorlin> yes but I am connected over dvi
<ianorlin> and no integreated speakers
<djX3N> why don't you like hdmi?
<djX3N> tsimonq2: you're probably asleep but hi, from the pi.
<ianorlin> I do it is just my speakers would plug into headphone speaker jack
<ianorlin> which would just plug into the back of my monitor
<djX3N> hdmi audio no workie or just an alsa pita (many non-standard things are)
<ianorlin> alsa-pita
<djX3N> OH your speakers only input is a mini-jack or whatever they call them
<djX3N> i'm honestly shocked this works without doing anything else
<ianorlin> yes
<djX3N> either flexiondotorg worked some major magic, or something else is going on.
<djX3N> omg there's no freaking pulse on here either
<djX3N> only output on the BCM2835 card is a PCM. curious
<ianorlin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings/+bug/1512963
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1512963 in lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings (Ubuntu) "settings allow arbitarly large user pictures which makes the user lock themselves out at lightdm. " [Undecided,New]
<djX3N> oh wow that's fun
<djX3N> was that your discovery? :)
<ianorlin> yep
<djX3N> good job, man!
<ianorlin> I told people not to reproduce on a production machine
<djX3N> heheheheh
<djX3N> wxl: shorten this https://img.bi/#/Wq7O5rW!TPaSocZVgZ_AG6wurxPYmAd6B8hxHqD15D6ArTVl
<djX3N> note to self, don't mind me
<djX3N> but check out the search for the 42nd fibonacci at the botom right
<djX3N> anywho i'm hitting the hay
 * ianorlin understands
<djX3N> get some sleep, buddy
<tsimonq2> wxl = djX3N?
<flexiondotorg> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22575/ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker/
<flexiondotorg> Happening in a few mins ^^^^^^^^^
<phillw> missed the start, I'll download it once completed
<phillw> flexiondotorg: just watched the recording, excellent session. Thanks for the explanations !
#lubuntu-devel 2015-11-05
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Glad you enjoyed it :-)
<phillw> Yeah, the feed posted never dropped, even when you were saying people could not see / hear you!
<phillw> And, for any future presentations, the lubuntu build works perfectly and is fit for release. I know you want to make another one; but that will become the 'test' release :)
#lubuntu-devel 2015-11-06
<wxl> key flexiondotorg what do i need to do to use a hdmi→dvi adapter with the pi2 image?
<phillw> wxl: the adapter... we have a discussion on Fb now about adpaters, evidently the amazon one is crap.
<phillw> belkin is a trusted make, but their stuff is expensive. I do not mind paying the premium for their build quality.
#lubuntu-devel 2015-11-08
<phillw> flexiondotorg: ping re: setting up fs on pi2
<ianorlin> wxl alternates are not building from the 4th
<krytarik> ianorlin, wxl: Ftm, http://paste.openstack.org/show/mZXdp4gvR0pia0SuGZsY/
#lubuntu-devel 2016-11-11
<tsimonq2> wxl: Bueno, gracias
<wxl> np
<wxl> finally catching up on emails
<wxl> nai
<alaint> Hi, I  was working with 15.04 and few days agon I upgraded to 16.04. I used gpsd with navigation software, with this new release it does not work properly.
<alaint> I used the same /dev/default/gpsd file unfortunately you can't leave the DEVICE section like this DEVICES="" allowing gpsd to look for all /dev/ttyUSBn ports.
<alaint> The issue is that I get two ports for GPS and AIS. I don not get the 2nd working, and when th computer goes for hibernate gpsd do not start again.
<alaint> Please Help.
#lubuntu-devel 2016-11-12
<lynorian> wait man command not found if I install zesty ...
<lynorian> what should I file the bug against
<lynorian> no command not found either
<tsimonq2> O_______O
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-07
<lubot> <Hyuuga_Neji> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_1327
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Hyuuga_Neji, O.o
<lubot> Morzaka was added by: Morzaka
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Morzaka, o/
<lubot> <Morzaka> somebody help😢
<lubot> <Morzaka> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/rANaijD.jpg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> that's suitable for Ubuntu support
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> have you tried in askubuntu.com or #ubuntu at IRC?
<lubot> <Morzaka> ok, thank's
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> you're welcome
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I say because this is not a support channel. here are all the support ways: http://lubuntu.me/support/
<lubot> Morzaka was removed by: Morzaka
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_1332.mp4
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> lol that was fast
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yup. he was in a hurry :)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-08
<lubot> frank888 was removed by: frank888
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @Morzaka, paid version of atom?
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @VikingRedwolf, then no more tears
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Lubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) released! http://lubuntu.me/artful-released/ | Now testing Bionic Beaver dailies | [M
<tsimonq2> V[M
<tsimonq2> V[M
<tsimonq2> V[M
<tsimonq2> V[M
<tsimonq2> V[M
<tsimonq2> V[M
<tsimonq2> V[M#
<tsimonq2> Ughhhhh
<tsimonq2> What the heck irssi
<tsimonq2> (not at all intentional)
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Lubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) released! http://lubuntu.me/artful-released/ | Now testing Bionic Beaver dailies |http://lubuntu.me | Support: #lubuntu (NOT here) | Offtopic chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridged to Telegram (https://t.me/lubuntudevel) and Matrix (#lubuntu:disroot.org) | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bionic Beaver dailies, fresh off the press! http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-daily-builds-now-available-to-download-518451.shtml
<lubot> @mariusnestor great article as always :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/UUjaK22.jpg Screenshot of my Lubuntu Next system ;)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-09
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I don't like the wallpaper 😐
<lubot> <tsimonq2> .___.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 🙃
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, Seems nice!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think so :D
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Wallpaper sucks, but... Its easy to fix
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> XD
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Just  kidding, i like the default Lubuntu wallpapers
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hehehehehehehehehe :)
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> There is a place with al the past  wallpapers?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, @VikingRedwolf would know.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Aye, tis
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> https://lubuntuofficial.deviantart.com/
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_1411.mp4
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😉
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @tsimonq2, looks clean is that qterminal or lxterminal one?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ShiBonCip, QTerminal
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-10
<tsimonq2> .
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-11
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: libsdl2 (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.0.4+dfsg1-2ubuntu2 => 2.0.4+dfsg1-2ubuntu2.16.04.1] (lubuntu, ubuntukylin)
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-05
<lubot> <HMollerCl> HI, why wjen typing lxqt-sudo the aucompletion with <tab> doesn't work?
<docEbrown> wxl are you there?
<lynorian> HmollerCI I don't know
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL98d028284346: Explain font hinting and antialais buttons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL98d028284346
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL97056c032b41: Add cut to libreoffice calc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL97056c032b41
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heya docEbrown, good to see ya
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I've been meaning to get back to you on that task
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The short of it, unfortunately no there isn't, but Phab isn't hard to set up.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I could even set up a test instance for you if you wanted
<docEbrown> Awesome, if it is straight forward I could setup a local instance on my machine
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure. I'm about to go AFK for a bit but a quick Google search will get you there. I set up a Phab instance for myself today, actually.
<docEbrown> awesome I'll do that.  I need to pick the kids up from school to.  I'll be online later but I assume you'll be asleep ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Probably :)
<lubot> <marneu> Interesting tidbit: ... 1. Telegram can be installed on Raspbian Buster. ... 2. It doesn't start unless you run this command: ... unset XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ... Same issue I experienced with the apt version of Telegram, but on x86 I could just use the flatpak instead.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe903cce885a2: Add arrow keys to view  next and previous images] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe903cce885a2
<lubot> <marneu> Judging from similar issues, it appears that Telegram queries a list of common desktop environments that doesn't contain LXQt.
<lubot> <marneu> Would that be an item for the manual, or is it too specific?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @marneu [Judging from similar issues, it appears that Telegram queries a list of common d …], Please, go yell at upstream for that 😆
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's, no offense to the developers, absolutely stupid and horrible
<lubot> <marneu> agreed! i already reported the bug weeks ago, but there's activity on launchpad and the workaround has been posted github 9 months ago, so i don't think there's anything happening soon.
<lubot> <marneu> might still open a new github issue, tho.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @marneu [agreed! i already reported the bug weeks ago, but there's activity on launchpad …], I know who sponsors the Debian maintainer's uploads.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And, becoming a Debian Developer, I can NMU.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But, being an Ubuntu Core Developer, I can just fix it in Ubuntu and watch mapreri's head explode 😆
<lubot> <marneu> :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Some people honestly hate when we do things only in Ubuntu
<lubot> <marneu> I can see why ...
<lubot> <marneu> Where do you report bugs in Debian, anyway? Are there mailing lists or something?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @marneu [Where do you report bugs in Debian, anyway? Are there mailing lists or something …], Only by email
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And the email commands are, well... not favorable :)
<lubot> <marneu> *sigh*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> yuuuuuuup
<lubot> <marneu> You wanna report this on  Debian? I'm going to sleep now, eithdr way.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I was just about to sleep myself
<lubot> <marneu> you know you've been up too long when people in the usa start going to bed
<lubot> <marneu> well, good night : )
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You too :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh gawd, just glancing at this code reminds me of LibreOffice :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0797169ad9c8: Add thumbnails to lximage-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0797169ad9c8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL999667a7ca35: Add screenshot for customizing lxqt panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL999667a7ca35
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb373ee227268: Add selecting input device in pavucontrol-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb373ee227268
 * lynorian wonders why there is no breze-cursor-theme-extra package with all the colors of the rainbow like there is with oxygen
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL87f92091b1de: Add where to get rainbow of cursors to tips and tricks] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL87f92091b1de
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T144:  Port over "additional drivers" tab from software-properties-gtk to -qt] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T144#3141
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T88: Lugito should do diffs] doc-E-brown (Ben Johnston) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T88#3142
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lubuntu_bot [*lynorian: wonders why there is no breze-cursor-theme-extra package with all the …], same issue with papirus dark, thus our problem with volume icon in panel.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian is there documented how to setup the autologin, if it's not chosed at the installation or how to disable it?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T150: Set up Disco Dingo branches] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T150#3144
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T150: Set up Disco Dingo branches] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T150#3144
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 did lugito just do that twice? ^
<lubot> <kc2bez> Or was it 2 different messages?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [Or was it 2 different messages?], Yeah
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok. Need more coffee.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> why ... git clone lp:software-properties  ... doesn't work?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it says: ... Repository 'software-properties' not found.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Btw team, I had an awesome Google Hangouts based chat with Wendy yesterday and was wondering if we can do conference calling as well. Btw I'm getting a time shift so if you guys are able to make the meeting to be 6 pm eastern time USA I'll be able to chime in with voice or video. I'm wondering what the max for users in a video stream
<lubot> ing session would be.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sweet
<lubot> <Wafficus> Like I'll be working 8 to 5 instead of 9 to 6
<lubot> <Wafficus> But yeah that call solidified to me what Wendy wants. My only issue is making sure CMake is included. My only question is how do you know you have it in a Qt Creator project?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [But yeah that call solidified to me what Wendy wants. My only issue is making su …], I'm not sure.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> My IDE is Vim. ;)
<lubot> <Wafficus> I'll ask on qt later
<lubot> <Wafficus> I use vim too
<lubot> <Wafficus> But I'm too beginner in qt to not take advantage of it creating everything for me
<lubot> <Wafficus> Cause it's too many moving parts and I need it to be perfect for lubuntu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Wafficus [But I'm too beginner in qt to not take advantage of it creating everything for m …], I'm starting with pyqt, so maybe I could help you with some things.
<lubot> <Wafficus> It's c++ with qt though
<lubot> <Wafficus> I'm open for python too but it needs CMake to be uniform with Ubuntus other releases
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 do you know why git clone lp:software-properties sasy repository not found?
<lubot> <Wafficus> I've been learning qt with c++ for that reason
<lubot> <HMollerCl> do I need to clone another repository?
<lubot> <Wafficus> We should have a dev resources page too btw for tutorials and book pdfs. Just an idea
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Wafficus [I'm open for python too but it needs CMake to be uniform with Ubuntus other rele …], didn't knew that, software-properties is for ubuntu and is in python...
<lubot> <Wafficus> Hmm well Simon told me to use CMake so not sure at that point
<lubot> <Wafficus> Believe me I'm super beginner with c++ as well so idk
<lubot> <Wafficus> @HMollerCl if you want to follow the Void Realms tutorials for c++ and qt with me and Wendy we can all figure it out together
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If used most of the last time php, so I have to rethink in classes again (I saw it like 15 years ago)
<lubot> <Wafficus> @HMollerCl hmm interesting so php would be better in this case ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Wafficus [@HMollerCl hmm interesting so php would be better in this case ?], NOO, sorry, my mistake. Php scripting is mostly because of wordrpess.
<lubot> <Wafficus> @HMollerCl ah I see.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> most web servers have already php installed (and not python)  that's why it's better to use php ons server side.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but php doesn't has native objetc support
<lubot> <Wafficus> Yup I see haha after dealing with my own shared web host I know this all too well
<teward> > most web servers have php installed
<lubot> <Wafficus> What drives me nuts is their use of python 2 and not 3
<teward> Should I really correct you about that one?
<teward> *glares*
<lubot> <teward001> i think you meant "most web hosts", @HMollerCl
<lubot> <teward001> and not "most web servers" since PHP is independent of the webserver ;)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [i think you meant "most web hosts", @HMollerCl], true
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2 do you know why git clone lp:software-properties sasy repository not f …], Not sure.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @Wafficus [Btw team, I had an awesome Google Hangouts based chat with Wendy yesterday and w …], It was a very good chat!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Not sure.], maybe because it is on bazaar?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [maybe because it is on bazaar?], Ohh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<lynorian> @hmollerCI I don't have autologin documented
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa478f88426b2: Add screenshot for alternatives] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa478f88426b2
<wxl> > PHP
<wxl> NO!
<teward> Python ftw
<lubot> <Wafficus> Pythons good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/th1KTbZt/file_4591.mp4
<lubot> <Wafficus> Lollll
<lynorian> python is needed to make the manual 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL55ab7f54bef8: Add window effects needing the compositor enabled] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL55ab7f54bef8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T144:  Port over "additional drivers" tab from software-properties-gtk to -qt] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T144#3147
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 whicha re the changes in the repositories needed to go to disco? 🕺
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2 whicha re the changes in the repositories needed to go to disco? 🕺], I don't understand your question.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I remember you said that we should change the sources for disco
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ahh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, that's all done
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Er
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In /etc/apt/sources.list right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just run `sudo sed -i s/cosmic/disco/ /etc/apt/sources.list`
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, that was, thanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> do you know why with lxqt-sudo we can not autocmplete with tab?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm not sure. I thought lxqt-sudo was meant to be a pkexec GUI, not something you actually call.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but lxqt-sudo should be the way for making sudo things in the gui, or not?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> pkexec should.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, at least in mi system, pkexec doesn't support autocompletion either, and I can't open fearherpad with pkexec (I can with lxqt-sudo) ... hmoller@hmoller-pc:~$ pkexec featherpad ... QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root' ... qt.qpa.screen: QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display  ... Could
<lubot>  not connect to any X display.
<wxl> The environment that PROGRAM will run it, will be set to a minimal known and safe environment in order to avoid injecting code through LD_LIBRARY_PATH or similar mechanisms. In addition the PKEXEC_UID environment variable is set to the user id of the process invoking pkexec. As a result, pkexec will not allow you to run X11 applications as another user since the $DISPLAY and $XAUTHORITY environment 
<wxl> variables are not set. These two variables will be retained if the org.freedesktop.policykit.exec.allow_gui annotation on an action is set to a nonempty value; this is discouraged, though, and should only be used for legacy programs. 
<wxl> ^ pkexec man page
<wxl> in wayland there basically won't be elevating privs for gui apps. 
<lubot> <aptghetto> You can use `VISUAL=featherpad sudoedit /path/to/file` to edit a file and featherpad runs with the normal user privileges
<wxl> seems sudo -e/sudoedit and/or admin://path/to/file is the way forward
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and how should the software-properties-qt be executed?
<lubot> <aptghetto> admin:// is part of the gvfs, maybe there is a Qt/KDE equivalent?
<wxl> gvfs is in lxqt
<lubot> <aptghetto> And the admin:// backend is working?
<wxl> that's what i'm abotu to find out
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "lxqt-sudo software-properties-qt" works ... "pkexec software-properties-qt" does not
<lubot> <aptghetto> Gvfs is also in Xubuntu, but you can‘t use admin://
<wxl> yeah dno't think it does
<wxl> pkexec will not work with gui applications without additional configuration, @HMollerCl. it's not supposed to
<lubot> <aptghetto> To use pkexec you need a PolicyKit action for every GUI app
<wxl> tl;dr use lxqt-sudo
<lubot> <aptghetto> And pkexec will not work with Wayland
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> pkexec will not work with gui applications without additional configuratio …], We need to find/define a solution, there will be sudo privileges needed in the gui for configuration purposes.
<wxl> so use lxqt-sudo
<lubot> <aptghetto> But lxqt-sudo does not change the environment variables and so we will have problems with file permissions
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> so use lxqt-sudo], ok, and what about autocompletion with <tab> ?
<wxl> personally i'm not too worried about autocompletion
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @aptghetto [But lxqt-sudo does not change the environment variables and so we will have prob …], mmm, maybe that's why my featherpad config file is constantly chown to root...
<wxl> if there's a path that a particular user cannot access without elevated privledges, they will not be able to tab complete through it with any tool
<lubot> <aptghetto> Thats true for /root and some other special cases
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, so, autocompletion is no problem.
<lubot> <aptghetto> But normally a user has the read(or execute?) right
<wxl> and lxqt-sudo does not negatively affect tab completion for normal cases from what i can tell
<wxl> oh looks like we need this patch https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-sudo/pull/22/commits/07ec9ec14e5d8ff2fe5aba33d9f0a1cd07a4db60
<ubot93> Pull 22 in lxqt/lxqt-sudo "Sudo: Strip environment" [Merged]
<wxl> ^^ there's a fun project for you if you're bored @HMollerCl -- will keep the permission issues from occurring
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Can I create a phab task for it? So I don't forget, Im into the additional driver issue now
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> also admin:// is weird. it seems to work in the address bar in pcmanfm, though
<wxl> usage is... not.. clear
<lynorian> admin:// is not something I had ever heard of before
<wxl> me either tbh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I once saw it in a 10 things to do first in lubuntu. I thought it was a typo
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And used sudo -i instead
<wxl> waaaaait
<wxl> i think that patch is in there
<wxl> ok verified. not in there
<wxl> so confusing
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T159: strip environment in lxqt-sudo] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T159
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL145cfa343d42: Add how to start slideshow of loimpress and slide navigation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL145cfa343d42
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-06
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T144:  Port over "additional drivers" tab from software-properties-gtk to -qt] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T144#3159
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T135: patch qtwebkit so Trojitá emails display correctly] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T135#3160
<kc2bez> Perhaps I missed it but what gives users notifications about updates?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL382dfc8141e9: Add link to serverguide for command line package management in appendix C] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL382dfc8141e9
<lynorian> kc2bez: lxqt-notifyd 
<lynorian> kc2bez: oops you meant on packages 
<lynorian> I am not sure about that
<kc2bez> Yes, that is what I was talking about.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL440ac4ee5f68: Fix typo in screenshot path] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL440ac4ee5f68
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2da0f3034887: Add playback length and how to fast forward rewind] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2da0f3034887
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL94b2c532fc81: Start useage for window effects] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL94b2c532fc81
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#3163
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#3165
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#3166
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#3167
<lubot> <v4vnc> Do all Linux distros supports Ubuntu packages?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No.
<lubot> <v4vnc> Which Linux ditros support Ubuntu packages
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I wouldn't expect many to.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ubuntu is Linux, Linux isn't Ubuntu.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Some distros are based off of Ubuntu but that would be about it.
<lubot> <v4vnc> @tsimonq2 [Ubuntu is Linux, Linux isn't Ubuntu.], I got old pentium 4,Ubuntu is not
<lubot> <v4vnc> Running well
<lubot> <v4vnc> So which version of Ubuntu will be suitable for Pentium 4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Probably Lubuntu 18.04.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/downloads
<lubot> <v4vnc> @tsimonq2 [Probably Lubuntu 18.04.], Which version of lubuntu will support Ubuntu 16 packages
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @v4vnc [Which version of lubuntu will support Ubuntu 16 packages], 16.04
<lubot> <v4vnc> Thanx bro
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No worries
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#3168
<lubot> <Wafficus> @v4vnc how much ram is on that pc? That's my biggest question. As much as I think Lubuntu aims to have a low system spec requirement, some distros like Puppy Linux are also suited for older hardware
<lubot> <v4vnc> @Wafficus [@v4vnc how much ram is on that pc? That's my biggest question. As much as I thin …], 1 GB
<lubot> <miguel1mx> Lubuntu will be just fine, as long as you do not try to open many tabs on your browser.
<lubot> <v4vnc> Ohk thanx
<lubot> <v4vnc> I want to install Hyperledger(blockchain) that's why I m struggling. ... Anyone here learning blockchain for business (Hyperledger)
<lubot> <v4vnc> @v4vnc [I want to install Hyperledger(blockchain) that's why I m struggling. ... Anyone …], My main motive behind installing ubuntu
<wxl> @v4vnc i think you'll find in general anywhere you look the answer will be no. there are few businesses i know leveraging the blockchain except the likes of us bank and disney. however, if intensive crypto is required, you'll likely need to have the appropriate gpu and associated resources. 
<lubot> <Wafficus> Yeah gpu mining is the better approach imo
<lubot> <Wafficus> Put in some money towards buying a rig with decent video cards and you'll get more out of it
<wxl> similarly if you have any intention of doing neural net sort of stuff, you don't use some old machine. it doesn't work that way.
<wxl> i mean, if you want to wait weeks for results, maybe........
<wxl> i'm not using hyperbole there, either
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If you are doing minning, maybe you don't need grapich environment, you can turn it off (in any Linux system)
<wxl> yes but you certainly need to leverage the gpu to better handle the complex computation the crpto requries
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yes, GPU is the way to go for complex calculations
<wxl> still, with large amounts of data (both a reality with neural networks and blockchains) the demands are ultimately quite high. it's unlikely to imagine a pentium 4 would be so well equipped.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T88: Lugito should do diffs] doc-E-brown (Ben Johnston) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T88#3169
<lubot> <v4vnc> I am not using blockchain for some sort of cryptocurrency mining or development. I'm using it for business,blockchain for business.Blockchain is much beyond than cryptocurrency, cryptocurrency is just one of its application
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl [<wxl> still, with large amounts of data (both a reality with neural networks and …], Yeah I know pentium 4 is totally outdated but right now I can't afford a new cpu or laptop.that's why I m struggling with it..
<docEbrown> @v4nc I am a "data scientist" at work and doing that sort of stuff without a GPU is a right grind.  You can rent cheap GPU resources in the cloud https://vast.ai/console/create/  I have never tried these service personally as we have GPUs at work.  But I have used AWS GPUs and these are much cheaper!
<wxl> @v4vnc in my case, i'm saying crypto as a shortened version of "cryptography" which i cannot imagine is not a part of your particular situation.
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl [<wxl> @v4vnc in my case, i'm saying crypto as a shortened version of "cryptograp …], Yeah cryptography is a part of blockchain. It uses Hashing cryptography SHA256
<wxl> @v4vnc right. so you don't have the right hardware.
<lubot> <v4vnc> Yeah right now I don't have
<wxl> and it's not worth trying to make it work
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl [<wxl> @v4vnc right. so you don't have the right hardware.], My  name is vishal
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl [<wxl> and it's not worth trying to make it work], But I can do coding part in Pentium
<wxl> nice to meet you, vishal. i'm walter.
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl [<wxl> nice to meet you, vishal. i'm walter.], Nice to meet u too
<teward> for a moment there wxl I thought you were talking to yourself.  Then I woke up (E:NotEnoughCoffee)
<teward> nice to meet you vishal :)
<teward> *lurks*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T159: strip environment in lxqt-sudo] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T159#3170
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T88: Lugito should do diffs] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T88#3171
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T159: strip environment in lxqt-sudo] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T159#3172
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3173
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T144:  Port over "additional drivers" tab from software-properties-gtk to -qt] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T144#3174
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3176
<lubot> <Wafficus> Right. I don't mean to be really honest but since this is the dev channel, do we really need to be talking about mining crypto? Don't get me wrong but I always get sent to the off topic channel for off topic stuff too.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Unless there's a crypto section for Lubuntus package I'm not aware of. I just mention this bluntly because a lot of programming related irc channels get flooded with crypto questions, and I don't feel this is needed in this section unless you want to contribute to our project, which you're more than welcome to Vishnal.
<lubot> <Wafficus> This seems more like an issue for the support channel.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I would agree.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc6d8a319ce3a: Add details on how to use equalizers in vlc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc6d8a319ce3a
<lynorian> pentium IV was also quite power inefficient due to the hardware
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0078b945c84f: Add find/replace to featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0078b945c84f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALac1a97f31ad8: Add x to the y key to Kcalc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALac1a97f31ad8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALffae1de73538: Add application menu for pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALffae1de73538
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-07
<wxl> can everyone go check this out? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares/+bug/1801438
<ubot93> Ubottu bug 1801438 in calamares (Ubuntu) "'Install Lubuntu 18.10' icon on desktop results in  'Execute File' window appearing" [Undecided, Incomplete]
<kc2bez> wxl Just to be pedantic I am going to download a fresh iso on a seperate machine and check the sum. 
<kc2bez> wxl I got the same results you did. I can't reproduce the error.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm so willing to bet he has the Beta ISO.
<kc2bez> He might have both and burned the wrong one?
<wxl[m]> @kc2bez comment on the bug with your results and leave your theory there.
<kc2bez> I will do that. BRB in a few.
<wxl> just fyi @tsimonq2 the reason why i don't think you're exactly right is because he checked the hashes. so he at least has the right iso. whether or not he's booting to it is a different question. i'm not sure i know of a way to show that. maybe in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<lynorian> did he not burn the new iso?
<kc2bez> I gave another possibility in my comment. 
<wxl> well that's what we don't knwo
<kc2bez> Maybe he unchecked the trust radio box? Possible I guess.
<wxl> possible
<lubot> eyeeyet was added by: eyeeyet
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4c425328cf3c: Start documenting window fading] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4c425328cf3c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL50ebead2e2a8: Add stub for screensaver with version and how to launch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL50ebead2e2a8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4f7a2effd099: Add useage on the modes of xscreensaver] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4f7a2effd099
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7df9dcc8116f: Add moving/removing widgets to lxqt-panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7df9dcc8116f
<lubot> <v4vnc> Anyone here knows any free cloud service provider, as I don't have credit card so I m not able to use azure and aws
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @v4vnc [Anyone here knows any free cloud service provider, as I don't have credit card s …], This isn't the place for it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please go to https://telegram.lubuntu.me/offtopic
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This is our development channel, not a general tech question area.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've heard simon use vim, In lxqt I've been using featherpad, in lxde I used geany. Any thought on something a little more than featherpad but less than kate?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [I've heard simon use vim, In lxqt I've been using featherpad, in lxde I used gea …], Featherpad with your patches. 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 😂
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jejeje
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: We need to get those Openbox and python-phabricator SRUs verified ASAP.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Vim is good imo.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Once you get past the awkwardness it's actually pretty intuitive but it takes weeks tbh.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Vimtutor is a God send imo
<lubot> <Wafficus> If you literally type 'vimtutor' in terminal you can learn it as well @HMollerCl
<lubot> <teward001> vim is nice, but not `vim-tiny`, the full `vim`
<lubot> <teward001> (`vim-tiny` comes by default on things and it irritates me)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i think there's a task for the openbox one, right? didn't even know about the other
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Wafficus my main problem with featherpad is that it does'nt have folding.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I used to use vi in the early 2000 when I was usieng RedHat. But now I have bad habits.
<lubot> <Wafficus> @HMollerCl it's more based to use a notepad type editor anyway haha. I just like vim now cause it clicked with me. It's to the point where I don't like nano
<lubot> <Wafficus> Then again emacs with vim bindings is better from one YouTube presentation I saw recently on YouTube ha
<lynorian> @Wafficus true vimtutor is great
<lynorian> my problem with featherpad is actually that it doesn't have rst syntax highlighting
<wxl> YUMI: you can get all these totally rad linux tools on one usb! you can finally have all the linuxes!!!!!! oh, but it's only for windows. wth.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb9214771e566: add fields for how long in screensaver] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb9214771e566
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2e5f22d31bbe: Add screenshot of configuration of lxqt-runner] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2e5f22d31bbe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3b19ac11d8c6: Add aligning text in libreoffice writer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3b19ac11d8c6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb7ab2b40f462: Add resizing rows and columns to libreoffice calc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb7ab2b40f462
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0fde5cf5867a: mv basic screenshot to basic useage and add scientific screenshot useage near…] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0fde5cf5867a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaab7db5e0404: Add a screenshot for the screensaver] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaab7db5e0404
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL702de1b235dd: Add power management screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL702de1b235dd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL08a667ee0c3f: Fix chapter numbers for screenshot and Skanlite] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL08a667ee0c3f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL608ffceb4e7c: fix chapter number for qps] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL608ffceb4e7c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe42b8cd59b55: Fix underline in qps title] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe42b8cd59b55
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd345e28e4ec9: Improve qterminal prefrences and now under custimizing section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd345e28e4ec9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4f01c56f2c27: More prefrences for qterminal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4f01c56f2c27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T160: Automatically sign into the captive portal] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T160
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-08
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T160: Automatically sign into the captive portal] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T160#3187
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfe6aefd36b1b: Fix screenshot for qps] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfe6aefd36b1b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T160: Automatically sign into the captive portal] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T160#3188
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T160: Automatically sign into the captive portal] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T160#3189
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] Steedalion (Steed) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3191
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3192
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T117: Must haves for 19.04 release] Steedalion (Steed) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T117#3194
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3196
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T117: Must haves for 19.04 release] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T117#3198
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] Steedalion (Steed) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3200
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T79: Write a Welcome Center] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T79#3201
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOME8ec541ec8f3a: commit Redesign to match Wendy's design specs. Needs CMake finalized.] SBanya (Samuel Banya) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOME8ec541ec8f3a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3203
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3204
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T161: Samba doesn't work] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T161
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T141: Native nm-tray connection editor] Steedalion (Steed) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T141#3215
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T161: Samba doesn't work] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T161#3217
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3218
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] Steedalion (Steed) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3219
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] Steedalion (Steed) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3220
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] Steedalion (Steed) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3221
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T161: Samba doesn't work] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T161#3223
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb635840cb61a: Add sort to discover] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb635840cb61a
<lubot> francescodilaurenzo was added by: francescodilaurenzo
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8fa6f15be615: Add back button to discover] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8fa6f15be615
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL974f5803293e: fix load link] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL974f5803293e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3b9014e2243e: Add creating a partition and partition table on kde_partitionmanager] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3b9014e2243e
<lubot> <fwapy> @HMollerCl [I've heard simon use vim, In lxqt I've been using featherpad, in lxde I used gea …], Kate is awesome
<lubot> <marneu> Yeah, the difference between Kate and Featherpad is tiny. Disable the plugins you don't use and hide most of the UI and it's very lightweight. One of my favourite features is that can hide ALL of the UI without losing any functionality; Featherpad can't do that right now.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm a little confused with the tabs (in Python) using Kate. Apparently tabs in Kate are different than tabs in featherpad.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Found out!
<lubot> <fwapy> Kate is awesome ;_;
<lubot> <fwapy> I have yet to try out featherpad
<lubot> <Wafficus> Does featherpad have syntax highlighting?
<lubot> <Wafficus> It seems like it's analogue to notepad on Windows
<lubot> <Wafficus> Also color themes would be nice. I hate staring at a blank white screen, hurts my eyes
<lubot> <fwapy> @Wafficus [Also color themes would be nice. I hate staring at a blank white screen, hurts m …], You can try customising
<lubot> <Wafficus> Gotcha. I only use featherpad for copying and pasting since I can never figure out how to do it in tmux with vim
<lubot> <Wafficus> For later posting on sites like pastebin
<lubot> <fwapy> Nice
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Wafficus FeatherPad has syntax highlighting and 2 color schemes, dark and light
<lubot> <Wafficus> Ooh sick I never knew
<lubot> <Wafficus> Does it have vim bindings? Ha
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Wafficus [Gotcha. I only use featherpad for copying and pasting since I can never figure o …], highlight and ctrl+shift+c doesn't work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what is vim bindings?
<lubot> <Wafficus> So you can configure editors like emacs to have vim bindings or key shortcuts
<lubot> <Wafficus> From the looks of it, it doesn't look I can ha
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 704x534) https://i.imgur.com/LCk5xqO.jpg dark theme - python
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Wafficus [So you can configure editors like emacs to have vim bindings or key shortcuts], key shortcuts??
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it has some
<lubot> <Wafficus> Well like the ability to depend on h and j keys to scroll up and down, etc
<lubot> <Wafficus> Cool to know about the themes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it hast a list of shortcuts under preferences.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Good to know
<lynorian> well featherpad does not have rst syntax highlighting
<lynorian> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T109
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Wishlist, Open] Add restructed text syntax highlighting to featherpad: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T109
<lynorian> it is quite difficult when having qterminal prefrences open it doesn't let me type into vim
<lynorian> so hard to document that for the manual
<wxl> that's weird
<wxl> admittedly featherpad can't either
<wxl> random find: tooltip for fcitx mentions ubuntu kylin and has what seems to be chinese in it
<wxl> well
<wxl> fcitx-qimpanel-configtool
<wxl> whatever the hell that is
<wxl> and why it's in accessories i don't know
<wxl> i guess the not-being-able-to-type-while-preferences-is-open isn't that weird. libreoffice and featherpad too
<wxl> but not konsole
<wxl> but it is the case with kate
<wxl> but it's not the only one
<wxl> i'm not sure that's a ghost worth chasing
<lubot> <Wafficus> @tsimonq2 check out my latest commit for cmake. Idk if it built correctly cause I only use Qt Creator
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <Wafficus> @tsimonq2 thanks man
<wxl> so that fcitx-ui-qimpanel package.. i'm not sure we really need it. to make it worse, the only skins available are totally ubuntu specific. i'd say the classic ui is probably sufficient.
<wxl> the only reason we have it is because we included it in our seed. it's not required by anything else. it looks like gilir included it from the beginning, for some unknown reason https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED36954132114242935d6d84691fa569f89b1024c9#change-zFX3ZdiYDDtB
<wxl> if we're going to keep it, we need to update the .desktop file, which is likely going to conflict with kylin's motivations for it since it is their baby (they develop it)
<lubot> <Wafficus> @TheWendyPower hey Wendy, Let me know if you got the specific UI design parts sectioned off and cropped off. Once you do, you can commit them to the related folder in the welcome center. Also please provide me with dimensions for each section because I want it to be exactly how you'd like it
<lubot> <Wafficus> Hope you guys are having a great week so far. Mine has been too stressful with job searching stuff but it'll work out before March latest June
<wxl> it needs quite possibly it won't a big issue if we provide the appropriate translation strings
<wxl> and i bet we could make the argument that it should be in Categories "System" rather than "Utility" (i.e. "Accessories") (not to mention the fact that they oddly have it in GNOME;GTK when it should only be in Qt)
<wxl> fyi https://github.com/lmq3342xja/fcitx-qimpanel
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL309f32ceaf4f: Add how to change contrast/brightness] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL309f32ceaf4f
<lubot> <Wafficus> Dev related, is C++ Primer 5th edition good?
<lubot> <Wafficus> I've been burned by those stroustrup books because it's too surface level. I only ask cause I've been learning c++ and qt through those video tutorials and need a solid c++ book as a reference.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3225
<lubot> Shellc0der2 was added by: Shellc0der2
<lubot> <Shellc0der2> Hello everybody. What would be the Lubuntu support group?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Shellc0der2 [Hello everybody. What would be the Lubuntu support group?], https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
<lubot> <Shellc0der2> @tsimonq2 [https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support], Thank you very much
<docEbrown> @tsimonq2 is the stand-up help on IRC?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ah yes
<docEbrown> cool
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Who's around for the standup?
<docEbrown> I am
<lubot> <HMollerCl> me too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @marneu wxl @kc2bez @ther
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower
<lubot> <tsimonq2> yo
<lubot> <marneu> here
<kc2bez> 0/
<lubot> <Wafficus> What's standup?
<lubot> <Wafficus> Like a meeting?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> A short meeting where we talk about what people have been working on
<lubot> <Wafficus> Oh sure sounds good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll give it a few more minutes for wxl and @TheWendyPower if they want
<lubot> <Wafficus> Sounds good
<docEbrown> cool
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, lynorian?
<tsimonq2> Alright, let's get started with this. If your name's called but you arrive late, please do wave. :)
<tsimonq2> $ echo $(shuf -e @marneu wxl @kc2bez @TheWendyPower tsimonq2 @HMollerCl docEbrown @Wafficus lynorian)
<tsimonq2> @marneu @Wafficus @kc2bez docEbrown tsimonq2 wxl lynorian @HMollerCl @TheWendyPower
<tsimonq2> @marneu: You're up. How's Reddit stuff?
<tsimonq2> etc. ofc :)
<lubot> <marneu> Reddit's been quiet.
<lubot> <marneu> There was one post about the screensaver/-locker looking like ass, so I guess people are noticing ^^
<lubot> <marneu> At least, lowering the spam filter strength had the desired results: Legit posts get through, and we didn't have any spam/offtopic posts.
<tsimonq2> Ahh.
<tsimonq2> Sweet.
<lubot> <marneu> I found a bug+workaround for the apt-version of telegram, but I didn't get around to reporting it (or updating the existing report on launchpad).
<lubot> <marneu> The gist of it is that Telegram does not recognize LXQt as a valid desktop environment. ... Boo!
<lubot> <marneu> Anyway, that's about it. I've been kinda occupied the last few days.
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<wxl[m]> I had an appointment come up that I'm at so can't say much
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: No problem.
<tsimonq2> @Wafficus: You're up.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Hey
<lubot> <Wafficus> So
<lubot> <Wafficus> I've been working on the welcome center and the functionality has improved. It looks like a super basic version of what Wendy wants. I asked her to give me the exact dimensions for her Photoshopped buttons so I can overlay them ontop. This only includes the initial screen
<lubot> <Wafficus> I'm pretty sure i just have to add another .ui element for the second window as well.
<lubot> <Wafficus> I've given up on the Stroustrup book and will take up the C++ primer 5th edition as well, and I've been still doing the VoidRealms tutorials.
<lubot> <Wafficus> The only issue I have is incorporating CMake so help me out with that Simon when you get the chance so I know it actually runs with CMake
<lubot> <Wafficus> That's it for me. Other than coping with a crazy week, happy to go home to you guys
<lubot> <Wafficus> Oh yeah the buttons actually go to the online manual and community pages
<tsimonq2> Awesome, thanks. :)
<lubot> <Wafficus> Just gotta add the internal os links
<lubot> <Wafficus> Thanks
<tsimonq2> I'll check out the CMake thing in this upcoming week.
<tsimonq2> @kc2bez: You're up. What's new?
<kc2bez> Didn't have too much time to review any of the manual but lynorian has been hitting it hard. Excellent work there.
<kc2bez> helped wxl with bug 1801438
<ubot93> Bug 1801438 in calamares (Ubuntu) "'Install Lubuntu 18.10' icon on desktop results in  'Execute File' window appearing" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801438
<kc2bez> keeping an eye on all the new tasks and providing feedback
<kc2bez> pretty much it for me been a busy week.
<tsimonq2> Cool cool, thanks for the testing work
<tsimonq2> docEbrown: You're up
<tsimonq2> And welcome, by the way :)
<docEbrown> hey thanks very much ;) great to be here.
<docEbrown> So I've been working on diffusion for lugito, spent the first part of the week getting more familiar with phabricator, setting up a local instance on my machine and playing with webhooks
<docEbrown> at the moment I am adding the diffusion hooks in, and doing a bit of refactoring.  I'm hoping to have a diff ready in a couple of days-ish
<docEbrown> I'll have a few questions about how you'd like the diff submitted whether through arc or a github fork etc
<docEbrown> but can worry about that later
<docEbrown> thats about it really...
<tsimonq2> Awesome :)
<tsimonq2> Skip me, I'll go last.
<tsimonq2> wxl said he couldn't make it.
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Around?
<tsimonq2> Alright, moving on.
<tsimonq2> @HMollerCl: gogogo :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi everyone
<lubot> <HMollerCl> i created the "define mission" task in phabricator. I believe is good to know what the mission is so we can have it in mind when we do things
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Besides that, I've been re-learning object oriented with python and qt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Thus for in first priority port the "additional driver tab" I've been able to get the code from bazaar now I will start to play with it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and that would be.
<wxl> ok here i am
<tsimonq2> Thanks Hans :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: gogogo
<wxl> ok
<wxl> so lots of discussion on the shortcuts task
<wxl> if you haven't seen it, you should and read through it completely
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154 right?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Fix shortcuts related to Super key: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> sorry i was getting there
<tsimonq2> np
<wxl> the bug in lxqt-globalkeys causing the super key to not be passed to openbox has really opened up a discussion about how to properly situate our shortcuts over all, so i think it's a good thing
<wxl> lubuntu support has still been relatively active. i had been hearing about people having problems unsquashing on usb
<wxl> it seems that a recent user was using yubi (i remember another user mentioning it) so i think that's the problem
<tsimonq2> Yubi *shutters*
<wxl> that said, if you do support and hear something like that, check into that
<wxl> i uncovered some weirdness with one of the fcitx packages we have which i need to make a task for. if there's anyone who uses multiple input methods regualrly, PLEASE let me know so i can ask for your input
<wxl> found out that lxqt-sudo isn't being a good boy but a fix is out, so made a task for that https://phab.lubuntu.me/T159
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] strip environment in lxqt-sudo: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T159
<wxl> been following up on a couple bug reports.. nothing too exciting yet. i actually have a pile i need to sort through. if anyone wants to help triage, let me know. i'd love to have more triagers on the team
<wxl> other than that, it's been a bit of a busy week. hopefully i can get on those srus in the latter part of the week
<wxl> and that's about it, i think
<tsimonq2> *coughs*
<tsimonq2> I think y'all are about to kill me for this one :)
<tsimonq2> By the way, thanks wxl 
<wxl> oh no
 * tsimonq2 crosses fingers at the autospambot not being in here
<tsimonq2> * Disco Dingo work:
<tsimonq2>   - Lintian:
<tsimonq2>     + Synced Lintian from Debian with the exception of adding a patch for Disco: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lintian/2.5.111ubuntu1
<tsimonq2>     + Adam Conrad (infinity) wrote a patch: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lintian/2.5.111ubuntu2 and this got upstreamed to Debian in Debian bug 913099 which I filed.
<ubot93> Debian bug 913099 in lintian "lintian: autopkgtests fail on !(amd64)" [Normal, Open] https://bugs.debian.org/913099
<tsimonq2>   - Did a no-change rebuild of devscripts to pick up Disco: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devscripts/2.18.4ubuntu2 - discussion with Colin Watson (cjwatson) here: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/11/03/%23ubuntu-release.html#t18:46
<tsimonq2>   - Wrote a document which describes our +1 infra tasks, and wrote a script in the same repo which does a lot of the common tasks: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/new-release/ - *pokes teward to review*
<tsimonq2>   - Uploaded https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/1.16 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/28 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/29 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/30 bootstrapping things.
<tsimonq2>   - I hear rumors the archive opens today, which is sweet.
<tsimonq2>   - I'm staging Qt 5.11.2 to go into the archive: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3458
<tsimonq2>   - Uploaded ubuntu-release-upgrader to Disco which fixes https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137 bug 1799855: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/1:19.04.3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Deal with disappeared lubuntu-core: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137
<ubot93> Bug 1799855 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "distribution upgrade bug - upgrading to 18.10" [Undecided, In Progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799855
<tsimonq2> * Cosmic Cuttlefish work:
<tsimonq2>   - Poked the kernel team via IRC today about getting bug 1794922 dealt with.
<ubot93> Bug 1794922 in linux (Ubuntu) "lubuntu 18.10 x86 (32bit) image fails to load 'ehci-pci 0000:00:a.7: dma_direct_map_sg: overflow 0x000000016e3f3000+2048 of device mask ffffffff' repeats" [High, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1794922
<tsimonq2>   - Uploaded LibreOffice fixing https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96 bug 1799001 bug 1796361 (the latter was because doko switched the default OpenJDK last minute in the last cycle): https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:6.1.2-0ubuntu1.1 - see the bug report for testing.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96
<ubot93> Bug 1799001 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Theming does not work on LXQt" [Medium, Fix Committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799001
<ubot93> Bug 1796361 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "autopkgtests fail with openjdk 11~28-3ubuntu1 in cosmic-proposed" [Medium, In Progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1796361
<tsimonq2>   - Uploaded QtWebKit fixing https://phab.lubuntu.me/T135 bug 1799026; it migrated and is now installable: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit-opensource-src/5.212.0~alpha2-12ubuntu1.1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Resolved] patch qtwebkit so Trojitá emails display correctly: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T135
<ubot93> Bug 1799026 in qtwebkit-opensource-src (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Trojitá plaintext emails are displayed letter by letter" [High, Fix Released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799026
<tsimonq2> * Misc:
<tsimonq2>   - Prepared a draft of the Lubuntu Constitution which I plan on finishing up this week: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/constitution/browse/master/Constitution.md
<tsimonq2>   - Went to Woodbury, MN yesterday to go on the 100th episode of asknoahshow.com and have dinner with Dalton Durst from UBports and Brandon Johnson (formerly) from Red Hat among others. Good times. Resulted in me filing https://phab.lubuntu.me/T160 https://phab.lubuntu.me/T161
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Automatically sign into the captive portal: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T160
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Samba doesn't work: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T161
<tsimonq2>   - Homework mountain cut in half. Yay.
<docEbrown> so not busy then ;)
<wxl> oh yes, much killing. next time, i think maybe an overview might be better. 
<tsimonq2> hahahahaha
<tsimonq2> wxl: That is an overview.
<tsimonq2> docEbrown: Comparatively, not really.
<wxl> anything excited about lintian?
<tsimonq2> I learned something new, and it's something our developers will see.
<lubot> <Wafficus> That's awesome. Glad about the pr
<lubot> <Wafficus> I have a question regarding testing automation when everyone is done
<docEbrown> tsimonq2: mate!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [I have a question regarding testing automation when everyone is done], Sure, the floor is @TheWendyPower's if she's around. :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: anything exciting with the new lintian?
<tsimonq2> wxl: My patch isn't in there yet fixing that one bug but otherwise just cool polish :)
<tsimonq2> Full changelog is in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lintian/2.5.111ubuntu2
<tsimonq2> docEbrown: ;)
<wxl> ok
<tsimonq2> AOB everyone?
<wxl> also re https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1794922 do they have any idea what to do? i can't find any degree of consistency or logic to what's going on
<ubot93> Ubottu bug 1794922 in linux (Ubuntu) "lubuntu 18.10 x86 (32bit) image fails to load 'ehci-pci 0000:00:a.7: dma_direct_map_sg: overflow 0x000000016e3f3000+2048 of device mask ffffffff' repeats" [High, Confirmed]
<tsimonq2> wxl: Patch is in the Debian bug.
 * tsimonq2 finds it.
<wxl> that's legit the right thing?
<tsimonq2> Yup.
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/485734f3fc77c1eb77ffe138c027b9a4bf0178f3
<tsimonq2> It makes sense.
<wxl> that seems like it was autoadded based on the comment based on the fact that i suggested it might be that
<tsimonq2> No, it says that on BugZilla too.
<wxl> why is it only i386?
<tsimonq2> Read the commit message. ;)
<wxl> weird
<tsimonq2> yuuuuuuuup
<wxl> ok well i guess my initial intuition was correct. surprise surprise
<wxl> i have one last thing i want to bring to everyone's attention: we're working on a mission. there's been some internal discussion about it but i want to open thta up. give me a second to hit the right buttons
<wxl> there https://phab.lubuntu.me/T158
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Define a Mission for Lubuntu: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T158
<wxl> there's a fair amount to read there. feedback is naturally welcome
<wxl> i guess i've spent a fair amount of time working on that XD
<lubot> <Wafficus> Sounds good
<docEbrown> wxl nice work! A big cup of coffee and a read is in order I think
<wxl> good work yourself docEbrown !
<docEbrown> ;)
<lubot> <Wafficus> If I may add, also consider the lowest spec of computer as part of the mission too, like who we aim to help with a computer lying around that could work for them.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: dumb question. what's the process to getting thta kernel fix in? is adam already on it or do we need to take further steps?
<lubot> <Wafficus> In order to differentiate ourselves from Puppy Linux and others.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] Steedalion (Steed) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3228
<tsimonq2> wxl: This isn't something Ubuntu Foundations does, there's a whole dedicated kernel team with like 15 people or something :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: I poked in IRC, I'll poke more if nobody sees it.
<tsimonq2> (#ubuntu-kernel)
<wxl> @Wafficus I'd suggest bringing that up on the task itself.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Sounds good
<lubot> <marneu> Wow, that sure is a lot to read.
<lubot> <marneu> (T158)
<wxl> well it's an important one to get right @marneau!
<lubot> <marneu> Agree 100%!
<wxl> hey is ANYONE here taking care of our Facebook?
<lubot> <marneu> We have a Facebook?
<wxl> well we did
<kc2bez> what is facebook LoL
<docEbrown> ;)
<tsimonq2> wxl: I post on the page but otherwise it's just in the wild.
<tsimonq2> I had someone reach out to me about it, but... meeeeeeh
<wxl> i seem to remember a discussion about us removing it from the website (it's not there) because none of us really want to bother with it (i don't have an account)
<wxl> here https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3228 @Steedalion is suggesting we take to social media (he says Facebook) to poll about appropriate shortcuts
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- Error: T154#3228is an invalid task reference.
<wxl> oh lugito 
<tsimonq2> lolwat
<tsimonq2> docEbrown: ^ XD
<docEbrown> ha just caught me.  I'll add this to the task ;)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T88: Lugito should do diffs] doc-E-brown (Ben Johnston) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T88#3230
<docEbrown> I have a meeting at work will be away for a touch
<tsimonq2> Thanks :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3232
<tsimonq2> Thanks folks!
<wxl> yes thanks ya'll
<kc2bez> Thanks to you as well!
<lubot> <marneu> thanks, have a good one ya'l
<lubot> <HMollerCl> bye
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyone attending next week's standup should say they're attending here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/E14
<lubot> <Wafficus> Hey is it a good time for that automation question
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [Hey is it a good time for that automation question], Go ahead
<lubot> <Wafficus> Is it possible to incorporate selenium and cucumber with Jira to do automated testing?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Noooo clue :)
<tsimonq2> What in tarnation is this events system, Phab? O_O
<lubot> <Wafficus> I wanted to know if someone has done it in this group and is willing to mentor me how to do it
<lubot> <Wafficus> Cause a lot of future jobs I want involve all 3
<lubot> <Wafficus> Hmm interesting I guess
<tsimonq2> Figured out events.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [I wanted to know if someone has done it in this group and is willing to mentor m …], Not sure man :) maybe ask in https://telegram.lubuntu.me/offtopic
<lubot> <tsimonq2> bbiab, dinner
<lubot> <Wafficus> I figured it would be awesome to do automated testing with selenium somehow
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What is it?
<lubot> <Wafficus> Gotcha well it is related to our dev stuff cause we could automate image testing
<lubot> <Wafficus> They do it at work for our actual product
<lubot> <Wafficus> When the site breaks with the bot is when they start filing bugs
<lubot> <Wafficus> I'll ask on #linux too though
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3233
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T162: remove fcitx-ui-qimpanel] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T162
<lubot> <HMollerCl> has anyone expirience strange behaivour of hover over libreoffice button?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Now that you pointed it out I do.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I usually open my docs from the file manager.
<lubot> <kc2bez> but i see what you are talking about.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so you see that the "description" of the buttons has strange behaivour?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> description when hover
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have one installation that doesn't show them at all, and the buttons blink ... in another it show the "description" but blinking
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think I see what you mean. In the launcher if I hover over a document I notice it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean in the libreoffice application. For example, over "save as"
<lubot> <kc2bez> Oh yeah, the buttons too. I see it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think it is a LO issue, I notice it on another distro too.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it doesn't happen in lubuntu 18.04
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't have LO on my 18.04 machine, I will install it there too.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl You are correct. I don't notice it in 18.04 Lubuntu. I do notice it in Fedora 29 LXQt. Kubuntu might be something to try. I have an install at work and can check it tomorrow.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think @TheWendyPower also has a Kubuntu, but she might be busy with tomorrows photoshoots. Tell me how it works!
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will let you know.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOME78352c3f2a09: commit Update CMakeLists.txt to include Hello World example] SBanya (Samuel Banya) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOME78352c3f2a09
<lubot> vandresguzman was added by: vandresguzman
<lubot> <vandresguzman> Hi! ... I found this group on lubuntu.me/links/ ... But I'm a bit confused. ... I'm not sure lubuntu.me is the same url I've been using before. Now I can see lubuntu.net is still right there, but they're using different sociall media accounts. ... lubuntudesktop and Lubuntu.Official.Page on facebook; lubuntudesktop on twitter (s
<lubot> uspended) and lubuntuofficial...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's a very, very long story.
<lubot> <vandresguzman> @vandresguzman [Hi! ... I found this group on lubuntu.me/links/ ... But I'm a bit confused. ... I'm not sur …], Sorry guys! ... I can see this is not for support.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu.net is unofficial and ran in a hostile way.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We actually do the work...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So the Lubuntu.me accounts are official.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you need confirmation I can send you a GPG-encrypted email with the same email I use to sign uploads. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *same key
<lubot> <vandresguzman> It is not necessary, I'll keep it going on with .me accounts.
<lubot> <vandresguzman> Thanks for your time.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thank you :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL481fef034aab: Add cancel selection button to skanlite] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL481fef034aab
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i asked before and i'll ask again: is bug 1801210 really a bug? the way my brain works, i prefer ascending rather than decending, so i'd agree with the reported, but i don't know…
<ubot93> Bug 1801210 in pcmanfm-qt (Ubuntu) "File Manager defaults to displaying files/directories in reverse order" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801210
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from wxl: <wxl> @tsimonq2: do you consider this a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm-qt/+bug/1801210
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: I don't know, @TheWendyPower, is it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from TheWendyPower: Yes, yes it does....
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Read, wxl ;)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 Sorry I missed the stand up yesterday. It was an absolutely crazy day and today will be far crazier. I'll try to check in, but I'll be slammed through the weekend.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [@tsimonq2 Sorry I missed the stand up yesterday. It was an absolutely crazy day …], No worries 👍
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyone else seeing strange behaivour (blinking) in libreoffice when leaving mouse over buttons?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEe7b53090fc96: DSC file for 3.0.4-3] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEe7b53090fc96
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [anyone else seeing strange behaivour (blinking) in libreoffice when leaving mous …], I just checked my Kubuntu install and it doesn't have the issue. I have only seen the problem on LXQt so far.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks for the info. I will talk with @wxl on how to handle it.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T163: LibreOffice blinking buttons and description on hover] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T163
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T163: LibreOffice blinking buttons and description on hover] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T163#3253
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl ^
<wxl> libreoffice run on the commandline seems to complain very angrily about java not being installed, and yet libreoffice-java-common is a suggest, not a depend. anyone grok that?
<wxl> so this libreoffice thing... could it be something with how we have theming set up?
<wxl> or maybe some window manager thing?
<wxl> has anyone tried to talk to the libreoffice folks?
<wxl> in a vm i never see the blinking but i do see that the tooltips only happen some of the time
<wxl> @HMollerCl ^
<wxl> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/9mqmxk/question_about_libreoffice_tooltips_not_showing/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will look at it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I haven't talk with the LibreOffice guy
<lubot> <Wafficus> Hey this relates to the testing phase: in a vm, can I install the entirety of a Lubuntu image and save my settings each time right? Or is it better to just load it as a live image?
<lubot> <Wafficus> I ask because I don't mind switching to the dailies but I'm wondering if I can carry all of my saved data from image to image
<lubot> <Wafficus> Is this more of a thing for git?
<lubot> <Wafficus> In a Windows 10 vm
<wxl> what data do you want to save?
<lubot> <Wafficus> Well I guess my scripts folder containing all my process and guides for Linux stuff
<lubot> <Wafficus> I'm guessing if it's on my github just do a git pull each time right?
<wxl> seems much more sensible
<lubot> <Wafficus> Also images and other private documents
<lubot> <Wafficus> Like how could you do a git for that
<wxl> git can store binaries
<lubot> <Wafficus> Thats one of the reasons I still keep windows is for games and private docs that can't be lost
<lubot> <Wafficus> Otherwise I'd love everything to follow me regardless
<lubot> <Wafficus> So binaries contain all of my data including files or just programs?
<wxl> anything you want
<wxl> of course at some point it gets silly using git for 2TB of data
<wxl> at that point, you might want to just put it on an external usb
<lubot> <Wafficus> True I'm more of thinking of like private files and games.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Interesting
<lubot> <Wafficus> But you see why I ask though right?
<wxl> i wouldn't bother with any of that for testing
<lubot> <Wafficus> It's a weird non windows question since linux users hop all the time
<lubot> <Wafficus> Yeah
<wxl> SOME linux users hop distros
<lubot> <Wafficus> I plan on getting a separate hard drive just for vms
<wxl> i think it's a rather ridiculous practice
<lubot> <Wafficus> Can the installation be remembered with vms though ?
<lubot> <Wafficus> Like if I install it inside the vm?
<lubot> <Wafficus> I only ask cause I only ran live images and never saved stuff
<wxl> the virtual machine is... a.. virtual.. machine
<lubot> <Wafficus> Also what do you feel about adding a selenium component to automate our images wxl?
<lubot> <Wafficus> True
<wxl> so if you install, you have an installation ona  virtual machine
<lubot> <Wafficus> Gotcha so it does then
<wxl> if you don't install, you do not have an installation on a virtual machine
<wxl> "virtual machine" can actually be taken literally
<lubot> <Wafficus> Gotcha so for all intensive purposes it persists
<lubot> <Wafficus> As if you're booting a real machine it remembers your setting
<wxl> i'm not sure how selenium is relevant. it is geared towards for web development
<lubot> <Wafficus> Settings
<lubot> <Wafficus> But think of all the bugs that we could find though
<lubot> <Wafficus> I only ask cause the devs at work do it
<lubot> <Wafficus> I know that's basically a web app product
<lubot> <Wafficus> But maybe we could apply the same ideas
<wxl> then it's outside of our domain
<lubot> <Wafficus> But what if I find a way we could use selenium for our project ?
<wxl> as far as i know the only value it has is that it allows you to see how one app would work across many platforms (browsers)
<wxl> in our case, we really only have two platforms (architectures)
<wxl> and to be completely honest, one of them is doomed to disappear sooner than later
<wxl> so i don't see the value at all
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Afaik selenium is like a higher level webscraping
<wxl> if you want automation, there is automatic testing http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<lubot> <Wafficus> Thats great
<lubot> <Wafficus> Maybe we can host this on tester machines and incorporate it to work on a daily image
<lubot> <Wafficus> And have a human look at any specific issues it finds
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T158: Define a Mission for Lubuntu] profetik777 (JL) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T158#3255
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL037f968496e5: add viewing playlists/loop/randomize] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL037f968496e5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL71c28dd096af: Add relaod file/line numbers] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL71c28dd096af
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfac4924cf2bf: Move exponents into their own paragraph and finish all exponent related buttons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfac4924cf2bf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb802723f5c5e: Add advanced heading for Kcalc to stop wall of text and hopefully not…] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb802723f5c5e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0538e7351978: Add new playlist view and how to add an additional file] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0538e7351978
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL82c1b5a9306e: Start explaining trignometric functions] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL82c1b5a9306e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8e64ba78c290: Add how to center justify text in libreoffice writer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8e64ba78c290
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL866aabc911c2: Add button for changing font color] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL866aabc911c2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4a5a022224e3: Add more options for tab switching to qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4a5a022224e3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf860d30329a4: Add how to add /remove a bookmark in qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf860d30329a4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL247949671213: Add how to jump to a particular file in a playlist] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL247949671213
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALca24b11ad0cb: Add list of all connections and wifi connections] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALca24b11ad0cb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa9b3b58bbc75: Add software sources version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa9b3b58bbc75
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc5500de6ac00: Update chapter 4 blurb] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc5500de6ac00
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb357842b4ab6: Add how to change font size in Featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb357842b4ab6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1af5847e9545: Add how to print a text file] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1af5847e9545
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe2a121eda2c1: Add how to add a bookmark to pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe2a121eda2c1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4d98fe109552: Add k3b screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4d98fe109552
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/OXb4OsfE/file_4654.ts
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The LibreOffice tooltip issue
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That's pre disco
<kc2bez> @HMollerCl check out this LO bug https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93120
<ubot93> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 93120 in LibreOffice "Flickering of Thumbnails in Start Center while Moving the Mouse Pointer (without GPU hardware acceleration)" [Normal, New]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG4691b5d032a9: provide workaround for system requirements] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG4691b5d032a9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T138: System requirements] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T138#3257
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T164: cause default application changes to work in lxqt-config-session] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T164
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] Ali (Ali) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#3270
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T165: use ascending sort order in pcmanfm-qt] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T165
<lubot> <brli7848> Hi, I notice borders surrounded the drop-down menu when using kvantum, any help?
<lubot> <brli7848> I'd like it be as lxqt's Fusion to be more borderless
<lubot> <brli7848> Oh...it is theme specific...fixed 😄
<tsimonq2> wxl: You realize just pushing to rBLOG doesn't update the blog, right?
<tsimonq2> I guess I should document that in the README.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG93bc805bf5ee: Since it was obvious to me but not to wxl, updating this repo doesn't actually…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG93bc805bf5ee
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5f77218cc41c: Add commnad line is also known as cli] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5f77218cc41c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3317228f7598: Add menuselection for libreoffice calc starting] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3317228f7598
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL804fcb45de4e: Add menuselection to parts of libreoffice writer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL804fcb45de4e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2c42d765b3c2: Add menuselection directives for lximages] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2c42d765b3c2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4f2e9f43a8f7: Add menuselect to screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4f2e9f43a8f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL18a05ff489e1: Add menuselect directive to skanlite] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL18a05ff489e1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe84174bafefa: Add menuselect directive for ARK] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe84174bafefa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL60b89435f1ae: fix misspelled :menuselection:] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL60b89435f1ae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL26ae87556fe7: Add menuselection for featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL26ae87556fe7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe524a4a9c6c1: Add menu selection to Kcalc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe524a4a9c6c1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7ab6294030ae: Add :menuselection: for pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7ab6294030ae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL81bed6be0b55: Add :menuselection: to Qlipper] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL81bed6be0b55
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE024e0e6cee79: DSC file for 3.0.4-3build1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE024e0e6cee79
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE34511b192c0e: DSC file for 3.0.3-1-0+deb9u1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE34511b192c0e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE433881f47460: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.4-3build1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE433881f47460
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEfccc21f4dd0d: configure: fix linking on RISC-V ISA] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEfccc21f4dd0d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE62b3c5df8643: x264: drop <148 build support and fix 10bit support] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE62b3c5df8643
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE0fcd0b13a3fe: vout_opengl: update for libplacebo 0.6 API] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE0fcd0b13a3fe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEbcc38c045ced: Import patches-applied version 3.0.4-3build1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEbcc38c045ced
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEb95835cfefa1: Import patches-applied version 3.0.3-1-0+deb9u1 to applied/debian/stretch] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEb95835cfefa1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE14e0bf5cb0b6: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.3-1-0+deb9u1 to debian/stretch] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE14e0bf5cb0b6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7f6a261d27e2: Add menuseletion to 2048-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7f6a261d27e2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL82b865bb0528: Add menuselection of noblenote] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL82b865bb0528
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4bd2cbf71035: add menuselection directive and fix K3b screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4bd2cbf71035
<lubot> <xiaomipavel> All about Pocophone -- news, reviews, photos, firmwares: ... @pocophone1
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 see that spam?
<lubot> <acheronuk> gone
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Time for me to rotate the invite link again
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-11
<lubot> <teward001> *destroys the invite link and makes it so that it isn't a publicly visible invitation link*
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 they're probably stealing it with webscrapes
<lubot> <teward001> or the fact this shows up in the search page
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T158: Define a Mission for Lubuntu] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T158#3283
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE80b2bdd8925b: DSC file for 0.14.0-4+deb9u1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE80b2bdd8925b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE4a75c8ceabc9: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.0-4+deb9u1 to debian/stretch] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE4a75c8ceabc9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE94ca007e6657: _sddm_systemctl] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE94ca007e6657
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE042201023f5f: _kubuntu_use_breeze] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE042201023f5f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVEfc3769f95e80: Always minimum vt to 7] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVEfc3769f95e80
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVEda805bb17812: Change the default PATH] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVEda805bb17812
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE97343e81ef5b: _add_debian_themes] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE97343e81ef5b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE7d9c6979aef9: handle reading from a closed file handle] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE7d9c6979aef9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE46a6a44891b4: Fix display of user avatars. (#684)] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE46a6a44891b4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVEa8c462ba5d8e: Honor PAM's ambient supplemental groups. (#834)] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVEa8c462ba5d8e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE6c49f3482519: Added missing utmp/wtmp/btmp handling] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE6c49f3482519
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVEe0f330010de9: Import patches-applied version 0.14.0-4+deb9u1 to applied/debian/stretch] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVEe0f330010de9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE88514ff113f6: Add a config option to enable high-DPI scaling (#701)] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE88514ff113f6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE91749e04ddee: Regression fix, disable HiDPI by default] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE91749e04ddee
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL189e48f77439: Add :menuselection: to pulseaudio volume control] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL189e48f77439
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3f3185e8c156: Add :menuselect: to vlc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3f3185e8c156
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf935c67905e2: Fix menuselection typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf935c67905e2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf54b70207834: add menuselection to firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf54b70207834
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9113ef36fd2d: Add :menuselection: to qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9113ef36fd2d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd0771f1b429c: Add :menuselection: to libreoffice math] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd0771f1b429c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeb0d20ebbed0: Add :menuselection to libreoffice] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeb0d20ebbed0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL36cbbae7d8a4: Add :menuselection: to qtransmission] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL36cbbae7d8a4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALef289ec6de83: Add :menuselection: to bluedevil] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALef289ec6de83
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL64126720a369: Add :menuselection: to trojita] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL64126720a369
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdd62f8b9b6ee: Add menuselection to libreoffice impress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdd62f8b9b6ee
<guiverc_d> i'll note it here, but on shutdown of live qa-test of daily 19.04; I see text plymouth saying 18.10 & dots..  (I can provide more, but its importance is ~nil & possibly upstream (main?) anyway..)
<wxl> guiverc_d: that's ALWAYS the case, pretty much with every flavor, up until about the very end. don't sweat it.
<guiverc_d> i wasn't - just felt I mentioned it, and yep noticed it yesterday on xubuntu.  but thanks wxl !
<guiverc_d> s/felt i/felt i should
<guiverc_d> y
<guiverc_d> (sorry wrong window)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T159: strip environment in lxqt-sudo] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T159#3285
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T166: Package update notification] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T166
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb6f2061eac27: Add additional :menuselection: directive] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb6f2061eac27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1b70dc6591ba: Add additional impress menuselection] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1b70dc6591ba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6aeafa4828aa: Add more menuselection to qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6aeafa4828aa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5f456a3a5f2b: rm uneeded whitespace from libreoffice math] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5f456a3a5f2b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL10dbe2d68a21: Add menuselection directive to LXQt configuration center] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL10dbe2d68a21
<wxl> @tsimonq2: actually wasn't a joke.....
<wxl> oops wrong channel yikes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: actually wasn't a joke.....], ECHAAAAAAAAAN
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL15bb04d5e09b: Add :menuselection: to appearrance] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL15bb04d5e09b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T159: strip environment in lxqt-sudo] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T159#3294
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3d35b8076f6a: Add brightness to menuselection] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3d35b8076f6a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6767d8825dfc: Add menuselection to date and time] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6767d8825dfc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL74738b4415f9: Add :menuselection: to  desktop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL74738b4415f9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd4dbb412682f: Add :menuselection to desktop_notifications] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd4dbb412682f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL055f157b8cce: Add :menuselection: to file_associations] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL055f157b8cce
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL14c7862d5eaa: Add menuselection to keyboard and mouse] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL14c7862d5eaa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0d40acacf611: Add :menuselection: to qterminal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0d40acacf611
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc1dd44384074: Add :menuselection: to fcitx] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc1dd44384074
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8caa9f55f7d1: Add :menuselection: to htop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8caa9f55f7d1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T167: lxqt-sudo: command injection vulnerability] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T167
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6606d6cdf145: Add :menuselection: to qterminal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6606d6cdf145
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL30981cc7fd0a: Add menuselection to qps] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL30981cc7fd0a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T159: strip environment in lxqt-sudo] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T159#3308
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T159: strip environment in lxqt-sudo] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T159#3310
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL308c7b65f183: add menuselction to monitor settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL308c7b65f183
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL137fb85ca653: Add menuselection to openbox settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL137fb85ca653
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL748884e9689a: Add menuselection to power management] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL748884e9689a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL29b7118a7bd4: Add menuselection to session settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL29b7118a7bd4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc1359dc0aebb: Add menuselection to shortcut_keys] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc1359dc0aebb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6980dc0c05ed: Add menuselection to users_and_groups] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6980dc0c05ed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3b6a321df5a4: Add menuselection to window_effects] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3b6a321df5a4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa594b8c9d9e0: Add menuselection to alternative configurator] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa594b8c9d9e0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3f2c6541f0b5: Add menuselection to Printers] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3f2c6541f0b5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbe46848a2425: Add menuseletion to screensaver] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbe46848a2425
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T166: Package update notification] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T166#3316
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd5b6969840aa: Add menuselection to discover] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd5b6969840aa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe62d8db72621: Add menuselection to muon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe62d8db72621
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T167: lxqt-sudo: command injection vulnerability] teward (Thomas Ward) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T167#3326
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-04
<wxl> oh jeez now my container won't upgrade
<lubot> <kc2bez> that seems odd.
<RikMills> from what to what?
<RikMills> when I did one the other day I just sed the sources.list for eoan -> focal
<lubot> <kc2bez> same here
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmmm nvidia+uefi, not trivial
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you really plan on independently maintaining a release sched …], Agreed, axe
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2 looks like we also need to set the default branch in launchpad. …], Waaat
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: exec dch -r doesn't work either
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, dch -r ""
<lubot> <HMollerCl> exec germinate-update-metapackage --vcs … exec dch -r "" … still UNRELEASED
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe need to escape "" ??
<lubot> <HMollerCl> dch -r \"\" worked
<lubot> <HMollerCl> w/o need of exec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T127: Screengrab not set to launch on PrtSc in 19.10] EinarMostad (Einar Mostad) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T127#2632
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T125: Lubuntu 19.10 QtPass problem] EinarMostad (Einar Mostad) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T125#2633
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T126: Where to report bugs is unclear] EinarMostad (Einar Mostad) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T126#2634
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] EinarMostad (Einar Mostad) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2635
<lubot> <HMollerCl> guiverc2 @guiverc regarding your question in offtopic, we as lubuntu package a lot (if not all) lxqt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> examples are pcmanfmqt globalkeys....
<guiverc2> As in we grab from github directly? or I was assuming we'd grab from debian  (automatically? or initiated/selected?)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> from git https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lxqt-globalkeys/browse/ubuntu%252Ffocal/debian/watch
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/pcmanfm-qt/browse/ubuntu%252Ffocal/debian/watch
<guiverc2> Thanks @HmollerCl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> np
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there is new redshift-qt upstream release https://github.com/Chemrat/redshift-qt/releases/tag/v0.5. I will update my ppa soon for eoan, still waiting for @tsimonq2 to create the repo.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T78: Port Redshift From Gtk To Qt] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T78#2636
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [there is new redshift-qt upstream release https://github.com/Chemrat/redshift-qt …], Repo is created but I can't activate it from mobile
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And no guarantees that permissions are correct
<wxl> @HMollerCl can you update your diff to include the escaping?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: as ready as i might ever be
<kc2bez> wxl: ECHAN but ditto
<wxl> @kc2bez: it's the *right* place
<kc2bez> :D
<kc2bez> I don't disagree.
 * wxl upgrades his container the @RikMills way
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T127: Screengrab not set to launch on PrtSc in 19.10] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T127#2637
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T126: Where to report bugs is unclear] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T126#2639
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2640
<wxl> @HMollerCl https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/redshift-qt/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Nice!!
<wxl> @HMollerCl so go push to it!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in which compar are we now? 14?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *compat
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbdadfd4e5aa1: Add Description for Discover icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbdadfd4e5aa1
<wxl> !info debhelper eoan
<ubot93> debhelper (12.6.1ubuntu2, eoan): helper programs for debian/rules. In component main, is optional. Built by debhelper. Size 852 kB / 1,437 kB
<wxl> oops
<wxl> !info debhelper focal
<ubot93> debhelper (12.7.1ubuntu1, focal): helper programs for debian/rules. In component main, is optional. Built by debhelper. Size 855 kB / 1,442 kB
<wxl> looks like 12 it is
<lubot> <teward001> yep, debian is only at 12 currently for its compats too last I checked :)
<wxl> !info debhelper experimental
<ubot93> Package debhelper does not exist in experimental
<wxl> !info debhelper unstable
<ubot93> debhelper (12.7.1, unstable): helper programs for debian/rules. In component main, is optional. Built by debhelper. Size 974 kB / 1,436 kB
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3b0b7ad529ff: Describe icon for Muon Package manager] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3b0b7ad529ff
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 12 it is then.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL05ea83e546e7: Describe Software Sources icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL05ea83e546e7
<wxl> apparently the maintainer guide needs updating https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dother.en.html#compat
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL89958817c620: Reword chapter 4 intro] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL89958817c620
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL53d360211f46: Use consistant capitilization for shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL53d360211f46
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5a5b91e698dd: Add Select icon button for Qlipper custom icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5a5b91e698dd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL87150a0caa7e: Add Platform specific extensions checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL87150a0caa7e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb1266d517549: Add First menu selection for synchronization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb1266d517549
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa6860a802d28: Add synchronize menu selection item stuff] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa6860a802d28
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @tsimonq2 @kc2bez someone there? Need help on how to add the files to redshift-qt new repo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's up?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> if I create a changelog with las version uscan doesn't bring me the tar
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, how is the way to upload the first repo?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What errors are being given?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> no errors
<lubot> <HMollerCl> uscan info:    => Package is up to date for from …       https://github.com/Chemrat/redshift-qt/archive/v0.5.tar.gz … uscan info: Scan finished
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's in debian/watch?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> because it reads from the changelog...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> look at the changelog and see that it is the same number as last upstream
<lubot> <HMollerCl> version=4 … opts="filenamemangle=s/(?:.*\/)?v?(\d[\d.]*)\.tar\.gz/$1.tar.gz/" \ … https://github.com/Chemrat/redshift-qt/tags (?:.*/)?v?(\d[\d.]*)\.tar\.gz
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Don't worry about that for now if it's just your initial commit
<wxl> ^ that
<wxl> just set your remote and push
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, and how I test if it's ok?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Check the web GUI once you think you've pushed it correctly
<wxl> yep or pull it 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thank you :)
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-05
<guiverc2> 20.04 qa-test (live), QtPass no longer gives errors, but I don't see anything - is this expected? or how can I verify menu item did something?
<lynorian> try from the command line
<guiverc2> :(  segfault from CLI; good call lynorian
<lynorian> report the bug
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: couldnt modify the existing but created a new one https://phab.lubuntu.me/D57
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] add lubuntu-update-notifier to seed, add dch -r to update script: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D57
<wxl> @HMollerCl why couldn't you modify it? that's weird
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: it's because i deleted it and the clone it from "master" again. I forgot it because it was yesterday
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but, you can close/delete 56 and work with 57
<lubot> <HMollerCl> question, when I build package in mi machine I have to rename the source .tar.gz to _numer.orig.tar.gz how is this done in the repo?
<wxl> oh for future reference you can clone then arc patch your old one
<wxl> that renaming should happen normally....
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rREDSHIFTQT1946180b97d0: initial commit] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rREDSHIFTQT1946180b97d0
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @tsimonq2 initial commit done ^
<kc2bez> ICYMI A short PSA video on filing bugs in Ubuntu has landed https://youtu.be/27OhY83MsU8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaba8bedb3524: Add qlipper icon description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaba8bedb3524
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T78: Port Redshift From Gtk To Qt] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T78#2641
<wxl> @kc2bez think i should embed that in our wiki page?
<kc2bez> wxl: I think that seems like a good idea.
<kc2bez> Maybe in the additional resources section?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T78: Port Redshift From Gtk To Qt] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T78#2643
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb847d1f614e5: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb847d1f614e5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0ba6e40dfd75: Split wall of text into paragraphs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0ba6e40dfd75
<RikMills> new qps version in merge-o-matic
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Anyone around?
<wxl> bi
<wxl> hm
<wxl> one key off
<wxl> s/bi/no/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I can't sleep.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Let's get the screensaver done.
<wxl> hahahahah
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> My system won't mind running a vm and a lxc container at same time right?
<wxl> if it has sufficient resources
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 6gigs ram
<wxl> ewwwwwww
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 2.4 GHz cpu
<wxl> i mean i guess if you're not running a browser XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wow since someone nuked the load balancer last week. Normal ssh is also not working on my lan.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ggwp!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wxl: so only flurry for now ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> According to phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2343 ?
<wxl> whatever it is i said yes :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> Umm. I have been forgetting.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Do we use quilt header command for native ones?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I mean for default settings?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Nope we don't.
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: phab.lubuntu.me/D58
<The_LoudSpeaker> What are all those extra files doing there?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Anyone has any idea about those moved and deleted/modified files up there?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: git does what you tell it to do, you know?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I just cloned, added that file to the right place. Built and arc diff
<The_LoudSpeaker> I didn't even touch files other than that and dch
<wxl> well something you did did that
<wxl> probably the build 
<The_LoudSpeaker> 🤷🏻‍♂️
<The_LoudSpeaker> So I shouldn't build it?
<wxl> native packages make all kinds of craziness
<wxl> i probably wouldn't
<The_LoudSpeaker> I did that rm -rf !(debian) .pc/
<The_LoudSpeaker> So now I clone again.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Checkout the diff
<The_LoudSpeaker> And delete all this extra stuff?
<wxl> use git status/git diff
<The_LoudSpeaker> Or just clone and arc diff without building?
<wxl> noooooooooooooo
<wxl> yes
<wxl> but use the switch with diff to tell it to update D58
<The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. On it.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ippudu check chaiyee
<The_LoudSpeaker> I mean check now.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ah! The time is not IST there.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Want me to fix that up?
<wxl> yep
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, while popey was live testing before release, someone here pointed about Super+P shortcut for changing monitor setups. Also mentioned about someother shortcut key that did that job. Anyone remember what it was?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Now sounds good? wxl?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, re phab.lubuntu.me/T119. Which was the file that you edited wxl? The one you in phab.lubuntu.me/P22 
<wxl> did you test this? i don't see where fluid is defined as default
<The_LoudSpeaker> Line 291
<The_LoudSpeaker> And some lines including and around 31
<wxl> that just says its enabled with those features
<wxl> oh nevermind i see it there. 
<wxl> get those changes in rSEED and rMETA first
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! Reading docs on that.
<wxl> also are you sure we don't need xscreensaver-{data-extra,gl,gl-extra}?
<The_LoudSpeaker> we need  gl-extra I suppose
<The_LoudSpeaker> As you said.
<The_LoudSpeaker> But do we need data-extra?
<The_LoudSpeaker> We might gl. I think.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, there's no readme in rSEED ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Did someone say gl?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<The_LoudSpeaker> xscreensaver-gl
<The_LoudSpeaker> !info xscreensaver-gl
<ubot93> xscreensaver-gl (5.42+dfsg1-1ubuntu1, focal): GL(Mesa) screen saver modules for screensaver frontends. In component universe, is optional. Built by xscreensaver. Size 2,708 kB / 11,780 kB
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Whenever we're depending on gl I get kind of skeptical
<The_LoudSpeaker> Any info on how I should add xscreensaver-gl-extra to rSEED ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Links appreciated
<The_LoudSpeaker> rMETA's README says update rSEED first so..
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: wxl wxl wxl tsimonq2 tsimonq2 tsimonq2 ^^^
<The_LoudSpeaker> Sorry but I really have nothing else to do. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, @HMollerCl, when pcmanfm-qt is opened as root. We can see that systemwide icons are different from the user ones. Why don't we have them same?
<wxl> look at the last change and you'll see how, @The_LoudSpeaker. it's pretty simple.
<The_LoudSpeaker> K.
<wxl> the file i changed was .Xresources (see https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2343)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Our xscreensaver theme is too old: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2343)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2645
<The_LoudSpeaker> Permission denied for cloning rseed
<wxl> probably don't have evberything setup right for cloning from launchpad
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ah! I didn't set up last optional part of packaging requirements
<The_LoudSpeaker> It says no auch launchpad account : ubuntu that's my default user name in the container
<The_LoudSpeaker> I set up bzr correctly tho.
<wxl> doubt itttttttttttttttt
<lubot> <kc2bez> it's bizarre at the bazaar
<The_LoudSpeaker> ubuntu@one-krill:~$ bzr whoami "Raman Sarda <ramansarda2000@gmail.com>"
<The_LoudSpeaker> ubuntu@one-krill:~$ bzr launchpad-login theloudspeaker
<The_LoudSpeaker> ubuntu@one-krill:~$ git clone 'ssh://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu'
<The_LoudSpeaker> Cloning into 'lubuntu'...
<The_LoudSpeaker> No such Launchpad account: ubuntu
<The_LoudSpeaker> ubuntu@git.launchpad.net: Permission denied (publickey).
<The_LoudSpeaker> fatal: Could not read from remote repository.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Please make sure you have the correct access rights
<The_LoudSpeaker> and the repository exists.
<wxl> i see the problem
<The_LoudSpeaker> afaik I need to put something in .gitconfig
<The_LoudSpeaker> but idk what
<wxl> i'll give you $1 if you can figure it out
<wxl> ok i'll give you a clue
<wxl> but you won't get the $1 if i do
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay tell
<wxl> ubuntu is not your launchpad id
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah I know that
<The_LoudSpeaker> should I change the username now?
<wxl> but your username is the default username used in ssh
<wxl> and you are using ssh+git
<The_LoudSpeaker> ahhhhh!
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay
<The_LoudSpeaker> gotcha
<The_LoudSpeaker> .ssh/config
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-06
<The_LoudSpeaker> phab.lubuntu.me/D59
<wxl> are you SURE we don't need any of the other ones for the other hacks we configured?
<The_LoudSpeaker> gl and gl-extra should do I guess.
<The_LoudSpeaker> How do we find out?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That just doesn't seem right, gl...
<wxl> gl is certainly right
<wxl> you shush, you know nothing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hmmm
<wxl> start off with a fresh vm and add all the ones that are to be included and see where they fail
<lubot> <tsimonq2> $10 says it'll fail on a Pi 4
<wxl> or look at the apt file list
<wxl> oh well, life sucks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And so do you XD
<wxl> you know it
<The_LoudSpeaker> You mean I should i stall gl and gl-extra and then edit the file as in D58 and see if all works?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will see if I can crash my pi3
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: yep. ALL of them.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, @HMollerCl, when pcmanfm-qt is opened as root. We can se …], because of icon theme configurartion, also  font changes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean, root has different icon-theme that normal user, and fonts
<The_LoudSpeaker> Can we make them same @HMollerCl?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Just that it would look good
<The_LoudSpeaker> Consistent
<lubot> <HMollerCl> don't know
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, while I check the xscreensaver. wxl: what do we do of grub-theme? It's in the repos but not Installed automatically and also not in live.
<wxl> yeah it broke something
<The_LoudSpeaker> To make it install automatically, I add it to rSEED?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ah! That broken problem
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED19d68e86d6c0ab3510142402e9e5540d2116cd39#10084
<The_LoudSpeaker> It's coz grub-theme needs grub Installed
<The_LoudSpeaker> But grub gets Installed at last.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will have to dig mate-grub2-theme again
<wxl> that's not going to happen functionally in the chroot
<The_LoudSpeaker> wtf! why do we have bouncing cow ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> in xscreensavers
<The_LoudSpeaker> removing it right now
<The_LoudSpeaker> only crumbler failed
<The_LoudSpeaker> says no preview availabl
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, we need data and data-extra along with gl and gl-extra to make sure all of those which we have listed in D58 are there.
<wxl> isn't data a depend of xscreensaver itself?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Data is already there
<wxl> so no need to be explicit
<The_LoudSpeaker> Data-extra required
<The_LoudSpeaker> Okay.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Done.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Check both D58 and D59
<The_LoudSpeaker> Now, what about meta?
<wxl> gotta wait until seed is fixed
<lubot> <kc2bez> The GL stuff seems fine on the pi3
<The_LoudSpeaker> umm that means no need to change rMETA?
<wxl> not until seed is fixed
<The_LoudSpeaker> What's wrong with seed?
<wxl> it's not changed so nothing will change in meta
<The_LoudSpeaker> So need to wait till D58 and D59 are landed?
<wxl> if those are both related to seed yes
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! Those are.
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: where is .xresources located?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Can't find in home 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Or any folder inside it.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rREDSHIFTQTcd55043f048c: removed data/*.desktop folder, contained in patch] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rREDSHIFTQTcd55043f048c
<wxl> i added mine to home.. not sure of the good system wide way to do this
<wxl> this looks like it might provide some clues https://superuser.com/questions/243914/what-is-the-difference-between-xresources-and-xdefaults
<The_LoudSpeaker> maybe someway using default settings I am sure
<The_LoudSpeaker> thanks! I will look it up
<The_LoudSpeaker> There's a common file which we can use. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, donlt know why the new login button is wierd
<The_LoudSpeaker> and when we click on it, it goes back to ho it should be
<The_LoudSpeaker> but we don't get to new user screen. i.e sddm
<The_LoudSpeaker> to change the user
<The_LoudSpeaker> there's a hack that allows this.
<wxl> huh?
<wxl> PJ
<wxl> s/PJ/OH/
<wxl> yeah i don't knwo why either
<The_LoudSpeaker> the hack to enable logging into other user seesions when one is locked is to install a gdmflexiserver executable in path and calling switch-to-greeter using dm-tool but I can't install dm-tool
<The_LoudSpeaker> is it only available for lightdm?
<wxl> your guess is as good as mine
<The_LoudSpeaker> ugg then how do we point to user changing function of sddm?
<wxl> research
<The_LoudSpeaker> \o/
<wxl> maybe ask kubuntu folks
<The_LoudSpeaker> they use sddm?
<wxl> yep
<The_LoudSpeaker> whom can I tag there?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I just asked in #kubuntu-devel
<wxl> well @RikMills is here but he's prolly sleeping
<The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. Anyone else?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, I got the new login button fixed.
<The_LoudSpeaker> the file is /etc/X11/Xresources/x11-common
<The_LoudSpeaker> I add that to default-seetings?
<The_LoudSpeaker> *should I
<The_LoudSpeaker> *settings
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ wxl: 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ wxl:], I remembered that once I wanted to change the icons and fonts for root (sudo), but then I thought that it is a good visual "warning" to remember that you are in sudo
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And need to be careful
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! Sounds good.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> the file is /etc/X11/Xresources/x11-common], About this. I guess the file from D58 will also do the job. I will have to check.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb6a59fec3e7d: Add blue to describe icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb6a59fec3e7d
<lubot> glpzzz was added by: glpzzz
<lubot> <glpzzz> Hello?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfe3c37a70045: Add () buttons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfe3c37a70045
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8715cbdb31ad: Add note on natural log for ln button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8715cbdb31ad
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @glpzzz [Hello?], Yup! How can we help you?
<The_LoudSpeaker> !grub2-theme-mate
<ubot93> Factoid 'grub2-theme-mate' not found
<The_LoudSpeaker> !mate-grub2-theme
<ubot93> Factoid 'mate-grub2-theme' not found
<The_LoudSpeaker> I hate you ubot93 !
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> I hate you ubot93 !], !info PACKAGE
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I know.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @glpzzz [Hello?], Hi!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so what are you doing in lximage-qt @glpzzz ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Certainly off-topic but here it is: … I am trying to install unity8 on 16.04 according to this: … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/unity8-on-the-desktop-95 … But I get following error: … https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/4425e2d60c501f86e1496af513c8b6c4/pasted.txt
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Any help ploxx?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We blame @UniversalSuperBox here. :P
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/lxqt/lximage-qt/issues/283 @glpzzz ??
<lubot> <glpzzz> @HMollerCl [so what are you doing in lximage-qt @glpzzz ?], Compact mode. When you open an image, is just it, no bars at all. I like this behavior on sxiv and adadpted to lximage-qt. Just need final touch
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I like it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Whether we enable it by default is a different discussion, but I really do like it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks for your work @glpzzz :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [I like it], +1
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nice!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Reminds me of Picasa
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Thanks for your work @glpzzz :)], +1
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @glpzzz every thursday we have a standout meeting here in the channel I believe it is at 19:00UTC. Each one talks about what is he doing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @glpzzz [you're welcome.  … I haven't finished because of: … 1. Time … 2. I really don't under …], Issues in GitHub are not the same as pull requests. You have filed an issue and have some code, which is great, but the pull request needs to be filed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://github.com/lxqt/lximage-qt/compare
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If I can help you any more, say so :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah, the pull request wasn't linked to the issue
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Now I see it
<lubot> <glpzzz> @tsimonq2 [Issues in GitHub are not the same as pull requests. You have filed an issue and …], I did it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @glpzzz [I did it.], Yes, thank you :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> My mistake
<lubot> <glpzzz> @tsimonq2 [Ah, the pull request wasn't linked to the issue], There is a comment there I really don't understand. Any help will be good. English is not my first answer.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @glpzzz [There is a comment there I really don't understand. Any help will be good. Engli …], Yo hablo un poco español pero @HMollerCl ayuda mas :)
<lubot> <glpzzz> 👍👍👍👍
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which comment?
<lubot> <glpzzz> Tsujan one. Is the one giving feedback. But I think I don't understand what he means in the last one.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In-line comment, the one in the code, or the one on the pull request itself?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://github.com/lxqt/lximage-qt/pull/284#discussion_r341746483
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which part can I help you understand?
<lubot> <glpzzz> Hi. Sorry. I had to attend someone who arrive. let me check
<lubot> <glpzzz> @tsimonq2 [Which part can I help you understand?], Ok. I remember now. What I don't understand is: … - the actual code is doing what we want but needs cleaning, improvement?  … or  … - the solution is not doing what is expected. If so, which is the expected behavior?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @glpzzz [Ok. I remember now. What I don't understand is: … - the actual code is doing what …], From my understanding, it is code cleanup
<popey> The_LoudSpeaker: another keyboard combo?
<lubot> <glpzzz> @tsimonq2 [From my understanding, it is code cleanup], Ok! Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @popey [<popey> The_LoudSpeaker: another keyboard combo?], Super+F6/F7.. something..?
<popey> Oh, each device has their own keyboard combination. My thinkpad has a Fn+F7 or something key combo. It's unique to each laptop.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Oh. Okay. I will check.
<The_LoudSpeaker> What happened when you pressed Fn+F7 on your device?
<popey> I can't remember now, would have to go back and watch the video :D
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hehe.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> I have it as Fn+F6
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will check.
<kc2bez> popey: Is super + P a common shortcut to bring up the monitor settings?
<The_LoudSpeaker> F5 actually
<The_LoudSpeaker> kc2bez: yup!
<The_LoudSpeaker> It is.
<popey> It's been used for years on Windows, and was adopted in Unity too.
<kc2bez> Ok, good to know.
<The_LoudSpeaker> It brings up options to duplicate, extend or select screens.
<popey> it should toggle between internal panel, both, only external, or mirrored
<popey> it shouldn't bring up a settings dialog, but a dialog which shows which mode you're in
<popey> it only appears if you have an external display attached. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> It's there in ubuntu also right popey ?
<popey> in GNOME and KDE, yes
<kc2bez> Thanks popey
<The_LoudSpeaker> Nice. I will have a look soon.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<popey> https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/1176487207298895872
<popey> i made that tweet to help people learn about it :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131
<lubot> devrajvishnu was added by: devrajvishnu
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#2665
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] EinarMostad (Einar Mostad) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2666
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2667
<wxl> @kc2bez you make any headway on the keyboard switcher issue? it might be good to at least reply to the OP and say we think we've found a bug and we're investigating further
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can reply, I really wanted to spin up a Debian install to verify further but I have not had a chance yet. :(
<wxl> perhaps a reply might encourage them to help with testing :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Fair enough, I will draft something shortly.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] EinarMostad (Einar Mostad) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2668
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2670
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) edited a message on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2670
<wxl> ^ Einar accepted my invitation to learn packaging
<lubot> <kc2bez> \o/ That is fantastic.
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @wxl [<wxl> ^ Einar accepted my invitation to learn packaging], Heyy
<wxl> @Rutvikm you wwant to join, too? :)
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @wxl [<wxl> @Rutvikm you wwant to join, too? :)], Sure Bruh
<lubot> <Rutvikm> Not now though, kind of busy
<lubot> <Rutvikm> 2:50 am here
<wxl> well start by reading the docs for one thing!
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @wxl [<wxl> well start by reading the docs for one thing!], 👍🏻
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] EinarMostad (Einar Mostad) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2672
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2674
<lubot> Leki was added by: Leki
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @Rutvikm you wwant to join, too? :)], @glpzzz might want to learn also
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] EinarMostad (Einar Mostad) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2675
<wxl> @HMollerCl @glpzzz yes! more developers!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl @glpzzz yes! more developers!], And he already knows c++ and qt
<wxl> even better!
<wxl> he can be our official cpp translator
<lubot> <tsimonq2> +1
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/llamaret/MystiQ look that
<wxl> wow cool
<lubot> <glpzzz> @HMollerCl [@glpzzz might want to learn also], yes, I want
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I just checked budgie. Bugie's welcome screen is very good. has features like selction of browser, installation of restricted-extras, nvdia drivers, langauge packs etc. quite handy for new and old users alike. saves time.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://youtu.be/y6VEne8BeDk … ig explains it nicely in this video.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> We should have something simillar.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> mate also has a welcome center. haven't checked that out yet tho
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Do we have a task for welcome center?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2676
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker @SamuelBanya and @tsimonq2 chipped away at it a bit https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/welcome/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker @SamuelBanya and @tsimonq2 chipped away at it a bit https …], noted.
<wxl> see also https://phab.lubuntu.me/T17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Write a Welcome Center: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T17
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> priority needs to be increased imo.
<The_LoudSpeaker> should really really checkout budgie.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T17: Write a Welcome Center] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T17#2678
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2aa9e3d499eb: Fix indentation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2aa9e3d499eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] EinarMostad (Einar Mostad) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2679
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @The_LoudSpeaker [We should have something simillar.], Other idea is to skip welcome screen all together
<lubot> <Rutvikm> For a seamless Windows like experience
<lubot> <Rutvikm> Zorin OS does that
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @Rutvikm [Other idea is to skip welcome screen all together], Except for first reboot maybe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2680
<wxl> i think that's the idea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] EinarMostad (Einar Mostad) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2681
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2682
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] EinarMostad (Einar Mostad) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2683
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0e2cd5b42862: Add missing word] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0e2cd5b42862
<The_LoudSpeaker> It should be there for first boot.
<The_LoudSpeaker> And then idle as a application afterwards
<The_LoudSpeaker> Useful to reconfigure desktop. Like ubuntu-budgie
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdd75ae59c98e: Add missing the in sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdd75ae59c98e
<The_LoudSpeaker> what all distros use xscreensaver?
<The_LoudSpeaker> and sddm?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will ask how they are facing the new login button.
<lubot> <Guephren> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> @Guephren: Do you have experience with CSS, or just graphic design?], Woops, almost a month old. I'm sorry, Simon, I don't know enough about CSS to make a good job.
<The_LoudSpeaker> hii Guephren! 
<The_LoudSpeaker> been a while.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think we may be the last flavor using xscreensaver and kubuntu would be the only other flavor using sddm.
<lubot> <kc2bez> new login button?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> On screensaver
<lubot> <RikMills> What has sddm got to do with a screensaver on any disto?  They are utterly different things.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The one which allows to change user
<lubot> <kc2bez> agree
<lubot> <kc2bez> xscreensaver's lockscreen doesn't allow for that and it isn't tied to sddm in any way.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [What has sddm got to do with a screensaver on any disto?  They are utterly diffe …], Umm. The thing is, xscreensaver has a button which allows to change user. It is hard-coded to use gdmflexiserver. Now the hack to that is providing an executable in path with that name which points to dm-tool switch-to-greeter. 
<lubot> … Now, dm-tool comes only with lightdm. We are using sddm. Need to figure out how we can launch sddm's user changing spec. Will have to put that in gdmflexiserver executable.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [xscreensaver's lockscreen doesn't allow for that and it isn't tied to sddm in an …], There's a button there named "New Login" on xscreensaver
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Clicking on which gives: … xscreensaver: time-here : could not execute "gdmflexiserver": No such file or directory
<lubot> <RikMills> a) Disable the button … or … b) fix it … or  … c) stop using an ancient screensaver which is not needed nowadays on most things
<lubot> <kc2bez> weird, we should probably remove it. I can't believe I have never noticed it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I would like to go with option b. @RikMills coz it's the most secure one out there. AFAIK.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> If you know better alternatives. We are all ears.
<lubot> <RikMills> None are secure on X
<lubot> <kc2bez> well by remove it, I meant the button.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [weird, we should probably remove it. I can't believe I have never noticed it.], Removing it removes the functionality of having multiple users logged in simultaneously.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Like using some app in user 1, then locking it and going to user2 and using other apps.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [None are secure on X], Xscreensaver is safest of them all.
<lubot> <RikMills> This sort of nonsense is probably why KDE dropped a screensaver, and implemented their own lockscreen stuff. 😆
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Each one to it's own. :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I would like to hear what others have to say. @tsimonq2 wxl: @teward001 @guiverc @HMollerCl and those whom I can't tag here.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lynorian
<wxl> i don't really trust anything else
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ubuntu still uses xscreensaver right? Gdm on top of it? Popey: ?
<wxl> no
<wxl> gnome and kde both rolled the functionality in
<guiverc> @The_LoudSpeaker, sorry I'm not sure what you want an opinion about (from me)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oh! I read somewhere that gdm was on top of xscreensaver. Read it on some forum's comments i guess.
<lubot> <RikMills> Yeah, I think Ubuntu just goes to screenlock screen, with some timeout to blank the display?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> gnome and kde both rolled the functionality in], xfce and mate did too
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> @The_LoudSpeaker, sorry I'm not sure what you want an opinion about (f …], Should we drop the functionality of having multiple users logged in simultaneously by dropping the new login button on xscreensaver? Or should we fix it?
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenSaver
<wxl> ^ that's gnome-screensaver, which is likely used by all
<wxl> (except kde which strangely has their functionality in kwin)
<lubot> <kc2bez> If we can fix it, great. If not we should remove the button so that we don't ship broken in a LTS version.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> ^ that's gnome-screensaver, which is likely used by all], We are definitely not using that coz strictly no gtk.
<wxl> i do think we have to support multiple users
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> We should... But as you think best sensei.
<wxl> well, not strictly...... but avoid as much as possible
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [If we can fix it, great. If not we should remove the button so that we don't shi …], For fixing we need to find someone like us who uses sddm + xscreensaver.
<lubot> <RikMills> wxl: https://cgit.kde.org/kscreenlocker.git/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Maybe linux lite?
<lubot> <RikMills> Not 'in' kwin
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [For fixing we need to find someone like us who uses sddm + xscreensaver.], And supports multiple user login.
<guiverc> I don't have an opinion, I suspect most (if not all users) would use only single signin at a time  (but I bet there could be a few that could scream/MISS that if removed; as a few likely do use it - if it's a hassle I don't mind it's removal)  . my 2c
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @The_LoudSpeaker [For fixing we need to find someone like us who uses sddm + xscreensaver.], im on it too
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @guiverc [<guiverc> I don't have an opinion, I suspect most (if not all users) would use o …], well said
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I m not sure but vaguely remember seeing xscreensaver on oracle linux but it uses lightdm. :/
<wxl> could always ask jwz
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> For now, I will push the changes that change the look of the dialogue box. Not the touching the button. wxl: I can put it in a common app-defaults file which already has it's own few lines in it or create a separate one. Gotta dig on where to place the separate one tho.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Who's jwz?
<wxl> creator of xscreensaver
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ah!
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [For fixing we need to find someone like us who uses sddm + xscreensaver.], I doubt you will find that combination in use but I could be wrong.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I also have to talk to him about changing the logo and building it from source. Will try to contact.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [I doubt you will find that combination in use but I could be wrong.], Xfce?
<lubot> <kc2bez> You may be able to ask in #sddm
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [You may be able to ask in #sddm], Noted.
<wxl> he WON'T change the logo
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [Xfce?], xfce has their own thing.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> K.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But I meant not Xubuntu. Something like linux lite or voyager linux xfce.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Heck! I deleted the latter's iso just 1/2 hr ago.
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: I know he won't but we can try asking again. maybe he changes his mind?
<The_LoudSpeaker> if we provide something else that gives the credit on lockscreen ;)
<The_LoudSpeaker> maybe
<The_LoudSpeaker> I asked in #sddm is there anyone I can tag there?
<wxl> https://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/toolkits.html
<The_LoudSpeaker> that bug example tho!
<The_LoudSpeaker> that page really explains some things nicely
<wxl> he does a pretty good job of such things
<The_LoudSpeaker> the example of sun at the end is also good.
<The_LoudSpeaker> It's not going to be easy to persuade him to change the logo.
<The_LoudSpeaker> "Previalge Escalation" nice way to name a bug.
<wxl> https://github.com/porridge/xscreensaver/blob/dcba9296ceea5d5ffa80adb86a174c845e823c2c/utils/logo.c#L15-L19
<wxl> you are NOT going to have any luck there
<wxl> you could hack the code to make it work, but you run a security risk
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Well. I can create a image with exact same name and size and just put it in there. But agreed that image is it's identity. Don't want to take that away from it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> By size I meant dimensions.
<wxl> but you're not understanding.. this is not an image that is loaded at runtime
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Can even try to tune it to size in bytes but I guess that's very very impossible/hard.
<wxl> it's loaded when you're compiling
<wxl> so you'd need to make a whole separate packaging of xscreensaver
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> so you'd need to make a whole separate packaging of xscreensaver], Yeah i know.
<wxl> just don't
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It won't be a patch anymore. It will be a whole different fork.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> just don't], Okay.
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D58
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Added default theme for Xscreensaver.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D58
<wxl> you know we have a bot, right? XD
<The_LoudSpeaker> For T21 and T119
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup! we do but my terminal gave me this link so just pasting it here :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> what about version string?
<The_LoudSpeaker> 20.04.1
<The_LoudSpeaker> like it was 19.10.1
<genii> 20.04.1 looks... wrong
<wxl> last line
<The_LoudSpeaker> i scrolled down the changelog. it was 19.10.1
<kc2bez> The_LoudSpeaker: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-versions/
<The_LoudSpeaker> ah! in main file you mean.
<The_LoudSpeaker> right
<wxl> yep
<The_LoudSpeaker> so 20.04.1 is good ?
<wxl> for the package
<wxl> for the file, 20.04
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-07
<The_LoudSpeaker> shouldn't we just keep it lubuntu there?
<The_LoudSpeaker> It's going to be there for next relases also
<The_LoudSpeaker> *releases
<The_LoudSpeaker> "Lubuntu" I mean
<wxl> we can change it each version or not
<The_LoudSpeaker> why keep that work of changing?  if we are not changing it then what's the use? one can see from changelog that it was infact introduced in 20.04.
<wxl> for the same reason we discussed having version-specific wallpapers or version-specific plymouth splashes
<The_LoudSpeaker> ah!
<The_LoudSpeaker> keeping it then
<The_LoudSpeaker> updated
<lubot> <glpzzz> Sorry. I entered late in this screensaver talk. My question is. Why an screensaver? Purpose? Lock the screen? There are lighter tools: … - i3lock  … - i3lock-fancy … - slock (suckless, it's damn small)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @glpzzz those are good options but less secure.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [@glpzzz those are good options but less secure.], Can you explain me more on this?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/toolkits.html
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> This kinda nicely explains why xscreensaver is most secure one.
<lubot> <glpzzz> Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, I just checked i3lock-fancy on github. It has it's share of issues there. Monitor one, blur issues, etc.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Xscreensaver is far more better and with flurry - water as preset + dialogue box that wxl designed, it just looks awesome.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> We just need to fix that new login button, it currently doesn't take you anywhere. It should take us to a page which allows to log into another user.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, I just checked i3lock-fancy on github. It has it's share of issues there. …], This is a fancy fork on the first. But the last from suckless.org people, is so simple that is hard to have a bug on it.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [Xscreensaver is far more better and with flurry - water as preset + dialogue box …], I have not seen this yet
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Checkout phab.lubuntu.me/D58
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, yup! Now reading on the last screensaver you mentioned.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, yup! Now reading on the last screensaver you mentioned.], And this is a crazy paranoid fork on the last one https://github.com/chjj/slock … I personally use the original: https://tools.suckless.org/slock/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! That one is for too much paranoid users. I would like to have access to tty even on lock screen.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, yup! Now reading on the last screensaver you mentioned.], Bad thing. It just displays a color on input and another on error. No images
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, from what I see, it runs as a part of X server that's why it has that protection of shutting down if someone tries to kill X. But xscreensaver runs separate from X server.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Now shutting down was a good choice. But what if the user has automatic login enabled? On next boot, this is exploitable
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, from what I see, it runs as a part of X server that's why it has that prot …], Interesting.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [Now shutting down was a good choice. But what if the user has automatic login en …], And how does others protect from this. I think is not a part of locker responsability
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, from what I see, it runs as a part of X server that's why it has that prot …], Also, it has that protection for X server, or X11 but what if the op has Wayland?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @glpzzz [And how does others protect from this. I think is not a part of locker responsab …], Yup! Even in xscreensaver you can't save if system shuts down on lock screen. And user has auto login enabled. But atleast it doesn't purposefully shut down the system.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, it has that protection for X server, or X11 but what if the op has Wayland …], 👍👍 … They don't consider wayland as some other things. Have you read their philosophy?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @glpzzz [👍👍 … They don't consider wayland as some other things. Have you read their philo …], Umm no I haven't. Enlighten me.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [Yup! Even in xscreensaver you can't save if system shuts down on lock screen. An …], Well. That's the paranoid fork 😂😂😂
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [Umm no I haven't. Enlighten me.], https://suckless.org/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @glpzzz [Well. That's the paranoid fork 😂😂😂], A bit too much paranoid I should say.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [Umm no I haven't. Enlighten me.], I love some of their software, but they are kind of radical 😂 … I'm currently using dwm (wm), st (terminal emulator), slock (locker), surf (web browser for certain things), dmenu (launcher and more)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Noice.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [A bit too much paranoid I should say.], He tells in the title. You cant blame him later
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [Noice.], ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @glpzzz [?], I mean nice.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @glpzzz [He tells in the title. You cant blame him later], Yeah yeah not blaming him. Blaming the paranoid users who use that. His target audience.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [I mean nice.], Ha, sometimes I get lost with English
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [Yeah yeah not blaming him. Blaming the paranoid users who use that. His target a …], Yep. I think is more a joke.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @glpzzz [Ha, sometimes I get lost with English], I actually picked it from TV show named "Brooklyn 99"
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [I actually picked it from TV show named "Brooklyn 99"], 👍👍
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So pro just messaged me, about this: … https://github.com/google/xsecurelock
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> from the readme page, looks kinda a fork of xscreensaver with various libraries.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> xscreensaver is actually one of the requirements.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> gotta read its cpp manual now.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but do we want this? I see a big warning in its name: "Google"
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [but do we want this? I see a big warning in its name: "Google"], Agree!!!!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> looks like its used by arch users mostly.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> pro is the one who actually introduced me to arch and its capablities.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> pro= A senior named "Nischay Pro"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> he's earned that title _/\_
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> A big con in it, have to call it manually to lock screen. sometimes auto locking after a set timeout fails.
<lubot> <glpzzz> Interesting. I have been tempted to try arch but I'm very comfortable with Ubuntu. Just trying to make it slimmer
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I would be on arch if it wasn't for the ease of setting up dev env on debian base.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [A big con in it, have to call it manually to lock screen. sometimes auto locking …], workaround is to set it up with systemd lock. too much wok. I am just gonna dig through sddm's source code for the switch user command/utility. easier.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [I would be on arch if it wasn't for the ease of setting up dev env on debian bas …], Yep. I have an already prepared sudo apt install ..... For the next fresh install
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @glpzzz [Yep. I have prepared a file with my sudo apt install ..... For the next fresh in …], @teward001 is working on a script that eases setting up the dev env according to our packaging guide.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I need to create a script for my usage tho. need synapse and plank and sublime and some other small tweaks in every distro that I use. can't survive without them.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [@teward001 is working on a script that eases setting up the dev env according to …], Nice! Good to know. In lxqt wiki, to build on  Debian, there are 2 missing dependencies. At least for 19.04
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-guide/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ this doesn't give me any missing dependancy errors on any version of ubuntu or flavours since 18.04
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> not tried in debian tho.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> missing dependencies remind me, @UniversalSuperBox please fix unity8
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-guide/], * https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-requirements/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oops! I sent wrong link earlier
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbb983f849aa7: Reword constants tab describtion] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbb983f849aa7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7f7c834df938: Add summary of General tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7f7c834df938
<lubot> fcjgxghdhhxvfvhc was added by: fcjgxghdhhxvfvhc
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: ping, I want to kick around an idea when you're around
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Doesn't have to be just me and you but you're the only one currently on the team who has been in my position at one point :)
<lubot> <Rutvikm> I have 2 questions - … I have Lubuntu 18.04 iso with lxde, would 19.10 with Lxqt be better for developing it? … My display has a resolution such that normal dpi is quite small and hidpi is huge.Would it be possible by any tweak to set a custom dpi/fontdpi?
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @Rutvikm [I have 2 questions - … I have Lubuntu 18.04 iso with lxde, would 19.10 with Lxqt b …], The second question's motive is that if the answer is yes, I can use Lubuntu as a proper distro and simultaneously contribute
<lubot> <Rutvikm> If not then I'd have to use it only for contribution purposes along with some other daily driver distro
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Rutvikm I don't have an answer for the display in 1, try live and, for developing is better lxqt because you will have the latest libraries. for 2, I do that, and you could use containers and virtual machines if don't want to mix environment
<lubot> <HMollerCl> myself have machine with 19.10 and container or virtual machine with 20.04
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @HMollerCl [@Rutvikm I don't have an answer for the display in 1, try live and, for developi …], 👍🏻👍🏻
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @HMollerCl [myself have machine with 19.10 and container or virtual machine with 20.04], Oh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We aren't focusing on 18.04 anymore
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's reached a stage where only critical/high prio bugs are fixed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you want to contribute, install the development release, otherwise try 19.10
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @tsimonq2 [If you want to contribute, install the development release, otherwise try 19.10], Ok
<lubot> <Rutvikm> I have no Linux development experience untill now, and am a beginner in programming, but this group makes me think that I should contribute.. Probably next year😁
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Rutvikm [I have no Linux development experience untill now, and am a beginner in programm …], You should contribute now :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We'll be happy to teach you what you need to know
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @tsimonq2 [You should contribute now :)], I'd work on wxl's yesterday's suggestion and would try as I get time👍🏻
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @tsimonq2 [We'll be happy to teach you what you need to know], Noice
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART5c0b9859f384: Replace wall.png with a symbolic link to the default wallpaper.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART5c0b9859f384
<lubot> <teward001> replace Simon with a symbolic link.  Um, I mean, what?  :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T123: 20.04 Artwork] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123#2685
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T123: 20.04 Artwork] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123#2687
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T123: 20.04 Artwork] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123#2689
<tsimonq2> @HMollerCl: Regarding your comment to T123, do you think it's worth it to investigate having the manual as a menu icon or a desktop icon?
<tsimonq2> So, below "About LXQt"
<tsimonq2> That would be a nice task for a developer. I could certainly see the use for distro-customizable menu entries.
<tsimonq2> As with the SDDM thing, I can do it, but I'd prefer to have some fresh blood on it. :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETA67ce1db326b3: add lubuntu-update-notifier to seed, add dch -r to update script] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETA67ce1db326b3
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/20.04.1 :)
<tsimonq2> Off I go for now.
<tsimonq2> Keep up the great work everyone.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> @HMollerCl: Regarding your comment to T123, do you think it's worth i …], maybe an "about lubuntu" menu icon next to "about lxqt"?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> an "about lubuntu" entry in the menu would be easy to do as an entry project, most can be done with qt designer.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @HMollerCl [an "about lubuntu" entry in the menu would be easy to do as an entry project, mo …], 😂
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @HMollerCl [an "about lubuntu" entry in the menu would be easy to do as an entry project, mo …], we could add a tab with lshw maybe.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (since we don't have hwinfo)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T17: Write a Welcome Center] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T17#2690
<lubot> <lynorian> I don't know about the New login button is it completely broken?
<lubot> <lynorian> Is the button fixable?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not sure what you mean
<lubot> <teward001> need steps to reproduce :P
<lubot> <lynorian> +1 on the lshw for about lubuntu
<lubot> Gopal K was added by: Gopal K
<lubot> <glpzzz> There are some lxqt apps (I don't know if this is right here) that are not consistent in the baout dialog also. Instead of the pretty one, is the simple with the original author only
<lubot> <glpzzz> And OLD date
<tsimonq2> Wait, is standup in 15 minutes?
<tsimonq2> Hmm.
<lubot> <teward001> lets reschedule it for tomorrow... *yawns*
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<tsimonq2> :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9a8ff90e56c7: Add summary of first tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9a8ff90e56c7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] EinarMostad (Einar Mostad) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2691
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL645cccb4f62f: Summarize Interface tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL645cccb4f62f
<tsimonq2> Ignore me if I got DST wrong.
<tsimonq2> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<tsimonq2> It's either now or in two hours, I can't tell. XD
<lubot> <teward001> you need a time converter :P
<tsimonq2> Ah, so it is now.
<tsimonq2> o/
<lynorian> yes it is now oops forgot my time changed
<lubot> <teward001> https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/converter.html?iso=20191107T210000&p1=179&p2=137&p3=1440
<lubot> <teward001> use accordingly :P
<The_LoudSpeaker> o/
<lubot> * HMollerCl Commuting trying to find a bike
<tsimonq2> Anyone else?
<lubot> <lynorian> \o
<lubot> <lynorian> describe all icons  … add missing obscure Qlipper prefrences for synchronization  … start first tab summary of prefrences as many of these were missing
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5913bf545ef2: Add behavior tab summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5913bf545ef2
<The_LoudSpeaker> My turn?
<tsimonq2> Go for it.
<The_LoudSpeaker> here it is.
<The_LoudSpeaker> * Tasks
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T119
<The_LoudSpeaker> Set Added default theme for xscreensaver.
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D58
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Dialogue for Lock screen: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T119
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Added default theme for Xscreensaver.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D58
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D59
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Added xscreensaver-gl and xscreensaver-gl-extra: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D59
<The_LoudSpeaker> Modified dialoguebox to match the theme.
<The_LoudSpeaker> * Misc
<The_LoudSpeaker> Uploading the Ubuntu Talk photos to drive now. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> ToDo:
<The_LoudSpeaker> Grub theme SRU
<The_LoudSpeaker> done.
<tsimonq2> Nice! Thanks.
<tsimonq2> I'm currently trying to wrap my head around how KPMCore implements ZFS and how I can take an LVM-type approach to implementing it.
<tsimonq2> No guarantees on anything.
<tsimonq2> However, if I'm successful, we'll have improved ZFS support, which means support in Calamares.
<The_LoudSpeaker> whats kpmcore?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9357d9d58191: Add Ark general tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9357d9d58191
<The_LoudSpeaker> noice. zfs seems a good option we should have it.
<tsimonq2> The_LoudSpeaker: KPMCore is the library which handles the partitioning backend for both Calamares and KDE Partition Manager.
<tsimonq2> I agree.
<The_LoudSpeaker> k. noted.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I have had not so good experience with kde partition manager tho.
<The_LoudSpeaker> 200+ gigs lost in a blink of an eye.
<tsimonq2> Aww, jeez.
<tsimonq2> When was this?
<lubot> <lynorian> ouch
<lubot> <lynorian> I have had that when trying to install ghost bsd which was a dumb idea
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm back
<The_LoudSpeaker> some 2-3 months back. using kubuntu / kde partition manager to move a partition to create space to install kubuntu.
<tsimonq2> @HMollerCl: Go for it.
<tsimonq2> The_LoudSpeaker: Which version?
<The_LoudSpeaker> After that I just went ahead with lubuntu 18.04 install. kubuntu 18.04 was that.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, so I did https://phab.lubuntu.me/D57
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] add lubuntu-update-notifier to seed, add dch -r to update script: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D57
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which was adding lubuntu-update-notifier to seed and updated the meta script
<tsimonq2> As of one hour ago, users have that. :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> and if it was my system I would have backup. it was my friend's. Lost some good photos from the mountains. ;_;
<lubot> <HMollerCl> o, sorry @The_LoudSpeaker I thought you had finished
<The_LoudSpeaker> Lite. actually I am the one who disturbed you. sorry!
<The_LoudSpeaker> pleaas econtinue @HMollerCl
<The_LoudSpeaker> * please
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I did the initial commit to repo https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/redshift-qt/ with the new release including my fixes. Not sure how to continue with it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Don't know if it's compiling or not.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's on my end
<The_LoudSpeaker> harbourmaster doesn't tell if its compiling?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4c675a213a88: Rewoerd tab description for Featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4c675a213a88
 * guiverc apologizes for missing standup
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> harbourmaster doesn't tell if its compiling?], don't know where to see it
<The_LoudSpeaker> Actually I shows up in Diffs if its building or not.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Maybe try a commit with arc patch and check build status on the link whic arc build gives you?
<The_LoudSpeaker> simillar to this: https://phab.lubuntu.me/B134
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^^ *a commit with arc diff
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think some configuration of the repo needs to be done
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also we have redshiift as a upstream project and not native? I see only debian folder up there on phab.
<tsimonq2> @HMollerCl: What do you mean?
<wxl> building would depend on ci config, no?
<tsimonq2> The_LoudSpeaker: Yes.
<tsimonq2> ^
<wxl> also, @HMollerCl, if you need a bike, i know a guy
<tsimonq2> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> also, @HMollerCl, if you need a bike, i know a guy], jejeje
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sharing bikes
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @wxl [<wxl> also, @HMollerCl, if you need a bike, i know a guy], oO
<lubot> <N0um3n0> xDD
<The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl I meant its not native like lubuntu-default-settings ?
<tsimonq2> The_LoudSpeaker: Nope.
<genii> If you need a bike, I can lend you my bolt cutters
<The_LoudSpeaker> why? @tsimonq2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl I meant its not native like lubuntu-default-setting …], yes, the code comes from github
<tsimonq2> (For those who don't know, wxl works at a bike company.)
<tsimonq2> The_LoudSpeaker: It has upstream releases elsewhere.
<The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl from your github or original one?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: like this https://www.theguardian.com/cities/gallery/2018/may/01/unexpected-beauty-china-bicycle-graveyards-share-bikes-in-pictures
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl from your github or original one?], original one
<The_LoudSpeaker> oh! I thought it was from yours. So you forked it, made changes, then PR and then phab repo. right?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, wxl  @tsimonq2 how can I put it into CI?
<tsimonq2> @HMollerCl: Is the package ready for me to go through it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<tsimonq2> I'll do that, and we can go from there.
<wxl> all i did was activate the repo so he could push to it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> please, lintian +pedantic
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean, I build it here with those flags
<lubot> <HMollerCl> worked ok
<tsimonq2> wxl: How many pitchforks do I receive as punishment for trying to compare LVM to ZFS?
<tsimonq2> As in, how off would I be to make the comparison that LVM PVs are to LVM VGs as ZFS pools are to ZFS datasets?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2692
<tsimonq2> @HMollerCl: On it.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: to be fair i don't know lvm as well as zfs so can't say
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm the other way around. Fun.
<tsimonq2> wxl: How's your C++?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: BUT i do love me some zfs so if you want to get it worked, i'm going to be chuffed!
<kc2bez> Oh geez, Time is too difficult. I guess I am an hour off. 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 lintian says somehing about an ITP code, that's different from a launchpad bug?
 * kc2bez hangs head
<wxl> @tsimonq2: not great. i don't think i could write something *good* from scratch. i could probably maintain existant code. can certainly read through it if it's not too clever
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm currently banging my head against the wall reading this KPMCore code. I figured out what they do for LVM, but it's going to be, heh, uncharted territory for me, to say the least.
<tsimonq2> kc2bez, guiverc: Go for it.
<wxl> @HMollerCl Intent To Package.. remember what i linked you from debian?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, ok
<tsimonq2> $ uscan --download-current-version 
<tsimonq2> uscan: warning:     debian/changelog(l1): version 'unknown' is invalid: version number does not start with digit
<tsimonq2> LINE: PACKAGE (unknown) eoan; urgency=medium
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<tsimonq2> uscan warn: Couldn't chdir PACKAGE, skipping: No such file or directory
<tsimonq2> That's your first thing. ;)
<wxl> oops XD
<kc2bez> Not too much really
<kc2bez> plugging away on the keyboard layout switch issue and still messing with Lubuntu on a pi3
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> That's your first thing. ;)], pff, ok, sorry
<wxl> yeah that's weird. i didn't even notice that
<tsimonq2> I'll assume you're trying to package 0.5.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 0.5-1
<tsimonq2> I'll fix it locally so I can continue.
<tsimonq2> Okay.
<wxl> also s/eoan/focal/
<tsimonq2> Well, if we're uploading this to Debian (which we should if it isn't there!), then that's correct.
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, 0.5-0ubuntu1
<wxl> it should be debian, no?
<tsimonq2> Yeah, I agree.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Wanna check if there's already an ITP?
<wxl> 1s
<tsimonq2> /usr/bin/fakeroot: 175: debian/rules: Permission denied
<The_LoudSpeaker> 2s, 2p, 3s. 3p...
<The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<tsimonq2> chmod +x debian/rules is all that's needed there.
<The_LoudSpeaker> sorry!
<tsimonq2> What's up with the patch name? :)
<wxl> no redshift nothing
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<tsimonq2> wxl, @HMollerCl: Who wants to file an ITP?
<tsimonq2> wxl: And where's your ITS for that one package? XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how is that done?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean, ITP
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker electron shells?
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.debian.org/ITP
<wxl> @tsimonq2: let's let @HMollerCl do his ITP. my ITS is coming soon :/
<The_LoudSpeaker> finally the old man gets it.
<wxl> oh i didn't actually note the connection to what i said XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: "soon" now? XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl's  old @tsimonq2
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Understand
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hah
<wxl> time is relative remember
<kc2bez> I subscribe to that thought
<wxl> anyways https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1afVtYotDnnPu93UFUSn6SZqJEa-IZbcK is my fav pic from the talk because it puts the star of the show front and center
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> time is relative remember], Agreed. But you still old. :P
<wxl> the correct word is "wise," young buck
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ITS???
<wxl> ignore that
<wxl> you want an ITP
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> the correct word is "wise," young buck], Ok boomer.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XDDDDD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uh oh XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And I think you sent the folder's link there and not of a particular picture.
<wxl> ugh google sucks
<kc2bez> ^
<wxl> https://drive.google.com/file/d/14M0K6OAYwZ3I2xC1BrYpYS25bT0m7hsG/view
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rREDSHIFTQT4ca56bd0f861: fixes changelog and chmod +x rules] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rREDSHIFTQT4ca56bd0f861
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 fixed changelog and rules
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll PM you the raw Lintian output and then paste here the ones you should worry about
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> https://drive.google.com/file/d/14M0K6OAYwZ3I2xC1BrYpYS25bT0m7hsG/view], You were the star. I was behind the screen all time.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker naw, you made it happen
<kc2bez> The PACKAGE should have a name, no? ^
<tsimonq2> I: redshift-qt source: debian-control-has-empty-field field "recommends" in package redshift-qt
<tsimonq2> Same with "suggests"
<tsimonq2> I: redshift-qt source: out-of-date-standards-version 4.4.0 (released 2019-07-07) (current is 4.4.1)
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker naw, you made it happen], Couldn't have been possible without your support.
<wxl> s/PACKAGE/redshift-qt/
<tsimonq2> P: redshift-qt source: rules-requires-root-missing <-- never seen that before.
<tsimonq2> X: redshift-qt source: debian-watch-does-not-check-gpg-signature <-- if you want to try to fix, go for it.
<tsimonq2> I: redshift-qt: desktop-entry-lacks-keywords-entry usr/share/applications/redshift-qt.desktop
<tsimonq2> And of course, if you're uploading to Debian, ITP bug.
<wxl> have to make the bug first tho XD
<tsimonq2> @HMollerCl: Also, if you want an adventure, go find a Debian Developer to keysign with in person.
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.debian.org/Keysigning
<tsimonq2> If you get it signed by one, we can get you upload access to this in Debian.
<tsimonq2> wxl: I've already signed your key, so you could totally do that too.
<tsimonq2> Vcs-Browser: https://github.com/Chemrat/redshift-qt/commits/master
<tsimonq2> Vcs-Git: https://github.com/Chemrat/redshift-qt.git
<tsimonq2> These are incorrect; they should be https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/redshift-qt/ and https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/redshift-qt.git
<tsimonq2> OOOOOOOOO I totally forgot.
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^^^^ all of our packages still have 2222 in Vcs-*
<tsimonq2> Beginner task.
<tsimonq2> Please upstream the manpage too.
<tsimonq2> hmm
<tsimonq2> Same with .desktop
<tsimonq2>         /usr/lib/qt5/bin/qmake redshift-qt.pro
<tsimonq2> Seems a little suspect but I'll let it slide.
<tsimonq2> I can't see anything else.
<tsimonq2> Overall, you did a great job on this. :)
<kc2bez> It will be a nice addition!
<tsimonq2> Correct those and file the ITP, and I'll happily get it uploaded for you. :)
<tsimonq2> +1 kc2bez 
<tsimonq2> I'm even looking at your upstream work; overall I'm impressed.
<tsimonq2> Breaks: redshift-gtk
<tsimonq2> Replaces: redshift-gtk
<tsimonq2> What's the rationale here?
<tsimonq2> I could see Conflicts and/or Breaks, but what's up with Replaces? :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5f423cdb833c: Add show volume for input devices] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5f423cdb833c
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> X: redshift-qt source: debian-watch-does-not-check-gpg-signature <-- …], uff, never heard of that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> I could see Conflicts and/or Breaks, but what's up with Replaces? :)], maybe my understand of replace is different, meaning, why you need both?
<tsimonq2> Replaces is intuitively named; it means that this package *literally* replaces an older package.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaaa ok
<tsimonq2> An example would be a new version of Qt vs LXDE to LXQt. You would use it for the former, not the latter.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> perfectly clear.
<tsimonq2> Cool. :)
<tsimonq2> If you have any other questions, please do let me know.
<wxl> @HMollerCl if you need help with the gpg watch thing.. it's purdy easy
<tsimonq2> wxl: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/grub-devel/2019-11/msg00000.html
<wxl> wow i didn't know it had a json header
<lubot> <kc2bez> Knock me over with a feather. Nice.
<wxl> the fact argon2 is not implemented is not necessarily a problem, me thinks
<wxl> soooooooooooooooooooooooooo pull the patch into debian XD
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @wxl [<wxl> soooooooooooooooooooooooooo pull the patch into debian XD], Debian. Reeeeeeeeeeeee
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T123: 20.04 Artwork] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123#2693
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl if you need help with the gpg watch thing.. it's purdy easy], thing.. ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 why is needed that manpages and .desktop upstream?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *are in
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-08
<wxl> @HMollerCl debian-watch-does-not-check-gpg-signature
<wxl> @HMollerCl re: upstreaming they SHOULD be maintained upstream. EVERYONE that uses it should have a manpage and a desktop entry, not just debian/ubuntu users
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, I ask because it's already packaged for arch and getoo and at least in arch they add the .desktop
<wxl> well that just shows how bad arch and gentoo are XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It's OK to put desktop in /data?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And manpages are in /debian how are the used by other distros?
<wxl> well again if they're both in the upstream source, then you don't have to figure out where to put them so much as wwhat to do with them
<lubot> <Rutvikm> So this isn't working
<lubot> <Rutvikm> https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
<lubot> <Rutvikm> First it said that the system time was wrong … Now the connection is getting reset
<lubot> <Rutvikm> Is it ded?
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is working for me.
<lubot> <Rutvikm> (Photo, 590x1280) https://i.imgur.com/0kNIWxD.jpg
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @kc2bez [It is working for me.], Is it a private group? Because telegram search isn't returning it. And in India, some Telegram links have stopped loading across the Web due to the partial ban on Telegram
<lubot> <kc2bez> It shouldn't be private.
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @kc2bez [It shouldn't be private.], Yes
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @Rutvikm [Is it a private group? Because telegram search isn't returning it. And in India, …], And yes, This is the reason for the above error
<lubot> <kc2bez> Well, the link may be broken in your location.
<lubot> <Rutvikm> Link's working on Singapore VPN
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @kc2bez [Well, the link may be broken in your location.], Yes, it is. But Telegram search shouldn't be blocking it
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think the issue with having it searchable in Telegram itself is Spam. So it is unlisted but not private.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @HMollerCl [wxl: like this https://www.theguardian.com/cities/gallery/2018/may/01/unexpected …], 😲
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL052a940cf043: Add Lubuntu Update Notifier to spec.rst] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL052a940cf043
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1250a9858a84: Update alternate to shortcut keys] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1250a9858a84
<nOOb> Hi important News.
<nOOb> Please support Pinebook 
<nOOb> Manjro community just do this
<nOOb> https://forum.manjaro.org/t/manjaro-arm-preview1-for-pinebook-pro/110473
<nOOb> Please not abandon in new LTS version LXDE
<nOOb> I begg you. I use Lubuntu from the beginning
<nOOb> as my main desktop
<nOOb> Please give as chose LXQT or LXDE
<nOOb> Most of old Lubuntu users want to use LXDE
<nOOb> LXDe have very less memory consuption works great on older PC
<nOOb> We use Lubuntu booting from USB and hardware(laptops or PC) are just hardware donor
<nOOb> LXQT has different aplication different layout..than LXDE
<nOOb> Please not leave LXDE devoted users who use LTS version witch LXDE from many years
<nOOb> Old users dont like LXQT..
<nOOb> I will be forced to abandon Lubuntu if LXDE will not be still support and change to Linux Trisquel witch LXDE
<nOOb> I dont want to do this..please...include lubuntu old user request in your developemt plans.
<nOOb> I am devoted Lubuntu users..I have big expirience in Lubuntu use from many years and I strongly tell you that LXQT will be big mistake
<nOOb> Please do not abandon LXDE in LTS version..PLEASE!
<nOOb> Best regards!
<nOOb> LXQT doesent have the same software and it is not the same intuitional and simple and low memory consuption like LXDE
<nOOb> LXDE is neded for many of single board coputer..for many users who boot Lubuntu from USB and use Lubuntu as a main desktop but just each time boot it from usb..Hardware is onlu donor of harware..Main core is Lubuntu LXDE
<nOOb> Please do not remember about this and about old Lubuntu users who like only LXDE and Lubuntu LXDe minimalistic stile
<nOOb> Regards
<lubot> <HMollerCl> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2019/11/setup-complete-qt-sdk-on-ubuntu-eoan-ermine.html
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Rutvikm re: broken links don't use Jio. You get those kind of errors.
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @The_LoudSpeaker [@Rutvikm re: broken links. Don't use Jio. You get those kind of errors.], Uhh Ohk
<lubot> <Rutvikm> I remember reading somewhere Jio was planning to ban telegram all together (ofourse by gov orders) unless we use VPN
<lubot> <Rutvikm> It'd be bad for them to lose all of Telegram users
<lubot> <Rutvikm> For non-Indians : Jio is an Indian Telecom Company(Like AT&T or Verizon)owned by Mukesh Ambani who is one of the world's richest men
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @Rutvikm [For non-Indians : Jio is an Indian Telecom Company(Like AT&T or Verizon)owned by …], The richest man reference intended to highlight the company's business nature which is capitalizing on freebies.. Which eventually led to it being second largest under 3 years. … Thus, they can easily pull of stunts like banning Telegram
<lubot>  for example, thus pulling a majority of internet users in the country away from the messaging platform
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @Rutvikm [The richest man reference intended to highlight the company's business nature wh …], This freebie capitalizing and eventual service controlling model is extremely risky in any soceity
<lubot> <Rutvikm> Sorry for long posts, but had to say it somewhere being a FOSS fan😁
<The_LoudSpeaker> ! off-topic
<ubot93> For discussion unrelated to Lubuntu support or development, please join the #lubuntu-offtopic channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/offtopic for Telegram.
<The_LoudSpeaker> And @Rutvikm, Jio is not capitalising on freebies. I did a thorough study of the industry few months back and you would be surprised to know the results. e.g: It doesn't make any difference to jio if other players even shutdown.
<The_LoudSpeaker> ! info grub2-themes-ubuntu-mate
<ubot93> grub2-themes-ubuntu-mate (0.3.7, focal): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (ubuntu-mate theme). In component universe, is extra. Built by grub2-themes-ubuntu-mate. Size 65 kB / 143 kB
<The_LoudSpeaker> ow! https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/xenial/grub2-themes-ubuntu-mate just gave me an internal server error
<wxl> it happens. keeep refreshing
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup! it loaded now
<The_LoudSpeaker> mate also follows the same rSEED mechanism for getting default packages into mate?
<wxl> uhhh i doubt they have the update script for meta but they have seeds just the same, that work the same
<The_LoudSpeaker> Then I will go and ask them how did they solve the issue that we encountered  with the grub theme.
<The_LoudSpeaker> oh! grub2-themes-ubuntu-mate doesn't have a postinstallation script which runs "update-grub"
<The_LoudSpeaker> We could do that but have to confirm if grub will automatically recognise it at the time of 'grub-mkconfig' or 'grub-install' during installation.
<wxl> huh
<The_LoudSpeaker> Wimpress: Can you help us here? ^ 
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: ?
<wxl> that seems like a reasonable solution
<The_LoudSpeaker> what removing the postinst file or asking Wimpress ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<wxl> removing it and letting install take care of it
<wxl> of course i'm not sure how that affects the initial boot
<The_LoudSpeaker> me too. don't know if the live cd/usb will bring it up.
<The_LoudSpeaker> is there any place where I can emulate the iso formation from rSEED? and see how it turns out?
<lubot> <kc2bez> The livecd doesn't show grub (and probably doesn't need to)
<The_LoudSpeaker> live cd gives options of trying or installing na. Its grub only afaik
<wxl> oh right duh
<The_LoudSpeaker> :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/screenshot-thread/221/18
<The_LoudSpeaker> Maybe we can provide something simillar by default. There was a task na to improve sddm ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Or maybe I create one? XD
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ah! autocorrect tells me ubuntu-studio also has its own grub theme
<The_LoudSpeaker> !info grub2-themes-ubuntu-ubuntustudio
<ubot93> Package grub2-themes-ubuntu-ubuntustudio does not exist in focal
<The_LoudSpeaker> ow!
<The_LoudSpeaker> !info grub2-themes-ubuntu-ubuntustudio bionic
<ubot93> Package grub2-themes-ubuntu-ubuntustudio does not exist in bionic
<The_LoudSpeaker> I just noticed we have "Ubuntu" in GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR in /etc/default/grub. Shouldn't it be "lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Ubuntu"
<The_LoudSpeaker> or lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Lubuntu
<lubot> <aptghetto> @kc2bez [The livecd doesn't show grub (and probably doesn't need to)], Doesn‘t this depend on the boot mode?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @aptghetto [Doesn‘t this depend on the boot mode?], I guess that is where I was going.
<lubot> <kc2bez> EFI and bios are different.
<lubot> <aptghetto> @The_LoudSpeaker> I just noticed we have "Ubuntu" in GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR in /etc/default/grub. Shouldn't it be "lsb_release -i -s 2 [<The_LoudSpeaker> I just noticed we have "Ubuntu" in GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR in /etc/de …], There is some work in progress by ade
<The_LoudSpeaker> For EFI, I am sure its grub. @kc2bez
<The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto noted. But shouldn't "lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Ubuntu" be fine as it places "Ubuntu" if 1st command goes wrong.
<wxl> actually afaik EFI is grub— it's non-EFI that's not
<lubot> <aptghetto> @The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto noted. But shouldn't "lsb_release -i -s 2 [<The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto noted. But shouldn't "lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/nul …], No, if lsb_release fails, it should display Debian. But the expected value is Ubuntu. … Lubuntu is not expected and would result in some „strange“ grub colours.
<The_LoudSpeaker> doesn't the GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR value is the value of the entry that's created? The 1st option on grub screen?   How does debian makes sense there when its ubuntu?
<The_LoudSpeaker> correct me if I am wrong
<wxl> referring to what i said: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu/view/head:/README.devel#L71
<The_LoudSpeaker> Its compulsary that the option on grub screen has to be ubuntu and not lubuntu, right? I think I can make our lxqt hummingbird appear there. Earlier it was set to appear only on entry having name Lubuntu.
<lubot> <aptghetto> When you test Ubuntu Mate, then you should check it. Debian is the fallback for lazy distributions.
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay. It is also the fallback for elementary but All I am saying is it should be Ubuntu in case of flavors right? That makes more sense.
<lubot> <aptghetto> Yes, the expected value is Ubuntu, because GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR is used in grub-install on EFI systems and in the grub.d scripts
<The_LoudSpeaker> nice.
<The_LoudSpeaker> so coming back, @tsimonq2 @wxl why is it not set to automatically take that from lsb_release -i -s 2.... and set Ubuntu manually? any particular reasons?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, https://phab.lubuntu.me/D60
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Modified lubuntu-grub-theme: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D60
 * wxl shrugs
<The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <aptghetto> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> so coming back, @tsimonq2 @wxl why is it not set to automatica …], Calamares can‘t handle command substitutions
<The_LoudSpeaker> F
<wxl> ahhhhhh
<wxl> HEY NOW
<The_LoudSpeaker> Then it makes sense
<The_LoudSpeaker> Sorry
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: if you are not busy, accept D59 ploxx
<The_LoudSpeaker> That fixes 2 tasks for me as completed
<The_LoudSpeaker> And I can go forward to separately add grub theme to rSEED
<The_LoudSpeaker> or should I just add it and you will take care when accepting both? both make changes to rSEED
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-09
<lubot> <kc2bez> @aptghetto [Calamares can‘t handle command substitutions], @The_LoudSpeaker The good news here is that the issue submitted https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/ttf-mscorefonts-installer has been closed but it won't be available until the next release. The usual caveat of lots of testing etc. will need to apply as well.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Good grief
<lubot> <kc2bez> That was the wrong link
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1201
<The_LoudSpeaker> nice to hear that
<The_LoudSpeaker> *read
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, I just looked at https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123#2687 Want me to create a new task?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] 20.04 Artwork: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123#2687
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS0169ba6e57be: Added default theme for Xscreensaver.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS0169ba6e57be
<wxl> whoa
<wxl> arc ladn --onto ubuntu/focal
<wxl> (Assuming 'ladn' is the British spelling of 'land'.)
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 900x900) https://i.imgur.com/m79SeHy.jpg Something like this is in my skillset.
<wxl> beautiful
<lubot> <kc2bez> On a serious note, maybe the wallpaper that had the logo on it from the last wallpaper competition?
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 1280x800) https://i.imgur.com/gaA0t5j.jpg This one?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED3681ea3eb922: Added xscreensaver-gl and xscreensaver-gl-extra] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED3681ea3eb922
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I just turned off my system and you commit now.
<wxl> i've been working on it jeez
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Lite. I am just messing with you.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Going to sleep now. Bye!
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker don't forget you gotta fix meta
<wxl> @kc2bez: i really love that one
<lubot> <kc2bez> It seems like it would be good for SDDM, it isn't too busy and is stylish.
<wxl> the centering is probably not good given the location of the login dialog tho
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am not sure though, the login is off to the left unless you have multiple users.
<wxl> try it out and see
<lubot> <kc2bez> spinning up a vm now.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: The cfg file is not there in grub2-themes-ubuntu-mate … The job done by it, i.e adding GRUB_THEME to /etc/default/grub should be done automatically by grub-install or grub-mkconfig. I will add it if that doesn't do it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker don't forget you gotta fix meta], I know ra.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker fix up the changelog there as suggested.. it should make such questions less necessary XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Aaah!!!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Tomorrow
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 1280x661) https://i.imgur.com/663bygN.jpg Needs some tweaking but it isn't bad.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I should try a smaller resolution too.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<reply to image>], Nice wallpaper
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe0b63e8b9e38: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe0b63e8b9e38
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez [<reply to image>], actually is pretty decent
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> G̶o̶o̶d̶ ̶j̶o̶b̶ ̶D̶a̶n̶,̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶ ̶a̶r̶e̶ ̶h̶i̶r̶e̶d̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶m̶a̶k̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶e̶x̶a̶c̶t̶ ̶i̶m̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶m̶o̶r̶e̶ ̶l̶i̶k̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶o̶s̶e̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶U̶b̶u̶n̶t̶u̶ ̶C̶i̶n̶n̶a̶m̶o̶n̶ ̶p̶r̶o̶j̶e̶c̶t̶
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> dont worry
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (Photo, 1101x620) https://i.imgur.com/NPIJ0rt.jpg i will never hire you unless you ask :p
<lubot> <kc2bez> I'm not worried, you can probably run a wallpaper contest too XD
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> we are
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> well
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> nobody is giving us images via twitter so we just opened an ubuntu discourse thread https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-cinnamon-wallpapers/13291
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, there ya go. The one I posted was one of the finalists that landed in the eoan release.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> oh
<lubot> <glpzzz> @kc2bez [<reply to image>], This sddm themes with pictures behave very bad in my old laptop. I always change to one where the username has to be typed
<guiverc> current daily 20.04 LTS install (replace partition) reboot, and grub wasn't pretty blue but black white text :(  (BIOS)
<guiverc> nice GUI info box saying updates available first boot (post-install) :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> nice GUI info box saying updates available first boot (post-install) : …], +1
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<reply to image>], Maybe an aspect ratio problem? Or the logo should be a bit small and at the center.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> what the hell
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> this actually exists
<lubot> <kc2bez> You mean Calamares in Debian? They changed that for Debian 10.
<lubot> <kc2bez> It looks good for future releases too. https://jonathancarter.org/2019/10/17/calamares-plans-for-debian-11/
<lubot> <glpzzz> Hello! With reference to this screenshots that looks great https://www.opensourcefeed.org/lubuntu-eon-screenshots/ … Is there any special reason for the blue border around each window in the Lubuntu Arc Openbox theme? My GF have a small laptop and in that one  it is very visible. She always ask me to remove it.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez [You mean Calamares in Debian? They changed that for Debian 10.], Oh.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Anyone attending this? https://linuxappsummit.org/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do we have anyone who can?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If not, next year
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I can't maybe @N0um3n0
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @glpzzz [Hello! With reference to this screenshots that looks great https://www.opensourc …], Yes, to difirentiate 2 windows titlebar when they are next to each other
<The_LoudSpeaker> We might have hit upon a bug of grub here.
<The_LoudSpeaker> It actually should look for themes in /usr/share/grub/themes 
<The_LoudSpeaker> check for starfield and also check man page
<The_LoudSpeaker> but from grub2-themes-ubuntu-mate, we can see that grub-install is also picking them from /boot/grub/themes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> only way to check would be to put lubuntu-grub-theme in rSEED and check for a install from new iso which wil come out.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also since xscreensaver-gl and xscreensaver-gl-extra are in rSEED, instructions on how to update meta ploxx.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @HMollerCl [Yes, to difirentiate 2 windows titlebar when they are next to each other], Can't be more narrow? Or the color less noticiable?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: D60, updated.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also since xscreensaver-gl and xscreensaver-gl-extra are in rSEED, instructions …], @tsimonq2 @kc2bez wxl @HMollerCl
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So that once xscreensaver is fixed, I can separately push theme to seed and meta.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also since xscreensaver-gl and xscreensaver-gl-extra are in rSEED, instructions …], Again, test this with the Pi 4.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm willing to bet that won't work
<wxl[m]> <lubot "<The_LoudSpeaker> Also since xsc"> See rMETA README
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Again, test this with the Pi 4.], I don't have a monitor nearby.
<wxl[m]> <lubot "<tsimonq2> I'm willing to bet th"> Who cares? It's easily changed. 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m]> <lubot "<The_LoudSpeaker> Also since xsc" [<wxl[m]> <lubot "<The_LoudSpeaker> Also since xsc"> See rMETA README], ack.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Again, test this with the Pi 4.], Is the 4 different than the 3 in this regard?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m]> <lubot "<tsimonq2> I'm willing to bet th" [<wxl[m]> <lubot "<tsimonq2> I'm willing to bet th"> Who cares? It's easily chang …], I care. We're not knowingly going to introduce regressions.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [Is the 4 different than the 3 in this regard?], Probably not
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oh you said 4. I thought 3
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will check on 3 tho
<lubot> <kc2bez> I did test some of the GL ones and they worked on the 3
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [I did test some of the GL ones and they worked on the 3], did flurry with water preset work?
<wxl[m]> I don't think we need to base everything around the Pis. Or anything for that matter. Especially when it is easily changed. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not when Pi 4 is getting a substantial amount of press, and people are expecting it to work
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If it works there, fine, let's do it
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [did flurry with water preset work?], I will check.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> However, when we're talking graphics-related packages, we need to be careful
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [I will check.], Thanks!
<wxl[m]> This reminds me of the reasons we chose not to focus only on supporting old computers
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The Pi 4 was just released though
<wxl[m]> Why cripple things for EVERYONE just to support a few?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Why not ask for QA to be done prior to deploying changes which might break an entire platform?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> "it can easily be reverted" is a cop out, imo.
<wxl[m]> If your intent is to ensure support for the Pi, you better make sure there's a whole boat load of devices available for testers
<wxl[m]> No, it can be changed
<wxl[m]> Just like if someone wants to put Lubuntu on a Mac.. There's things that aren't perfect out of the box
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm saying this QA needs to be done prior to the packages being deployed. If we want to just have a disclaimer or a workaround, fine. We just need some extra QA when talking about ARM devices and graphics.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let's not rush this in.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We have six months to get this fix in.
<wxl[m]> Sure but I'm not holding things back because of that. It's ridiculous
<wxl[m]> We need to focus on our bread and butter and worry about getting icing on the cake secondarily
<lubot> <tsimonq2> While your perspective is understandable, if there's a specific concern about a change breaking something, "we can always put it back" isn't the answer.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You're acting like this must be merged *now*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> lite ra.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> we will test
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As far as I'm concerned, once you verify it's fully functional, you have my green light
<wxl[m]> Well if we verify it's not functional, I still see no reason not to proceed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I totally see a reason then to blacklist those deps on ARM devices
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And then proceed
<wxl[m]> Release notes would be more than sufficient to resolve the concern
<lubot> <tsimonq2> A technical fix would be too
<wxl[m]> Technically your fix could lead to more confusion since GL hacks would be enabled and they would inexplicably not work
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We'll cross that bridge when we get there
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> someone point me again to that xubuntu installation on pi tutorial! I seem to have lost the link.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> nvm got it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> on T27
<kc2bez> Yes, don't forget to sub out for `lubuntu-desktop^ sddm`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> sure.
<kc2bez> Flurry water screensaver works on the 3b+ It is not as smooth as my desktop obviously but it seems to be ok. It certainly doesn't crash or anything like that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @glpzzz [Can't be more narrow? Or the color less noticiable? Is the only part I don't lik …], I think you can change the width, I believe is 2 and can be set to 1.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @HMollerCl [I think you can change the width, I believe is 2 and can be set to 1.], Yes, 1 will be good. I'll try and show when I get home
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] EinarMostad (Einar Mostad) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2697
<einarmostad> I have done some digging and thougth it would be clearer to just write what I have found on phabricator...
<einarmostad> I am also working my way through the packaging documentation. Some of it is hard to understand, but maybe I'll get it when I have read all of it. I'll come back with more concrete questions then.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> How do I find where is in.ports.ubuntu.com is located?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Flurry water working on Pi 3b at about 30fps
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @tsimonq2
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> There was some trick or something to make lubuntu use less ram on low end devices? Disabling some apps, etc. Anyone has the instructions to that. It's using 463MB idle on my Pi
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker which version?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [@The_LoudSpeaker which version?], Eoan.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I already disabled shortcuts, runner, clipper and power management
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Rebooting for these changes now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I would disable: qlipper, lxqt-runner, Compton, snaps, nm-applet (if you don't need printer)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I was thinking of snaps
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [There was some trick or something to make lubuntu use less ram on low end device …], I just see one with 256mb fresh intalled.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @glpzzz [I just see one with 256mb fresh intalled.], Whaaaaaaatttt? I am well over that here.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @glpzzz [I just see one with 256mb fresh intalled.], @HMollerCl the guy who broke his system and just fixed. He sent an screenshot to our group
<lubot> <glpzzz> (Photo, 779x584) https://i.imgur.com/T9MNAp9.jpg Tachan!!!!!!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The changes I made to disable runner and power management didn't survive. After reboot, both were there but I had also disabled shortcuts and it remained off only.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @glpzzz [<reply to image>], That's a fresh install? Ggwp!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Then why I am getting 470 on pi I wonder.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [The changes I made to disable runner and power management didn't survive. After …], Did you dissabled in session? Other things have to be disabled in autostart
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @glpzzz [Did you dissabled in session? Other things have to be disabled in autostart], I did disable in session settings
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [Then why I am getting 470 on pi I wonder.], Ha, I can't tell you. Mine is always over 500 but I have LAMP, kiwix, and other stuff
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [I did disable in session settings], Then I don't know. That session settings dialog works great for me.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [I did disable in session settings], There are two ways to do it: … - stop now (the buttons) … - disable service (on the list) … I'm on the phone, can't explain better
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @glpzzz [There are two ways to do it: … - stop now (the buttons) … - disable service (on the …], Yeah. I did both of that. But now again on 2nd reboot they are disabled lite.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [Yeah. I did both of that. But now again on 2nd reboot they are disabled lite.], Ups
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T78: Port Redshift From Gtk To Qt] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T78#2699
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL40c32fae1fb0: Add Defaults button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL40c32fae1fb0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL38614ab2aadd: Add Defaults button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL38614ab2aadd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL437f6420c070: ADd restore defaults button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL437f6420c070
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T78: Port Redshift From Gtk To Qt] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T78#2700
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rREDSHIFTQT64aa72efa6e9: from control removed recommends and suggest, aded rules-require_root, conflicts…] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rREDSHIFTQT64aa72efa6e9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rREDSHIFTQTecbd3601c152: wrap-and-sort] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rREDSHIFTQTecbd3601c152
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rREDSHIFTQT0f43f2f7d36c: added keywords to desktop entry, fixed mail in manpage] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rREDSHIFTQT0f43f2f7d36c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] EinarMostad (Einar Mostad) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2701
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL90d37441f939: Add tip for telling time with fullscreen] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL90d37441f939
